# ..SOCIOS 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW..



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SOCIOS 9th Annual Car show is set for May 29th, 2011 at Consumnes River College.

More information to come soon.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>USO_</span> will be there as always


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Car MUST be STREET</span>[/b] *(we will have a judge that will give the final say). Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.

========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ALL REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT*

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>If you have any questions please post them up or send me a PM *:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 4 2011, 08:03 PM~19505673
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>USO</span> will be there as always
> *



Most members again.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT for the SOCIOS FAMILIA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: great show


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Haven't missed one yet   Love this show straight up must make event for lowriders


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

ANOTHER GREAT SUPER SHOW.......


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you know we are there :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CC *WILL BE THERE*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

this is the show that puts sac on the map :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know we will be there


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 12:09 AM~19508209
> *you know we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Last year we had our best year with over 600 entries. 


*Here is a video from last years show. *


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: SHALL BE THERE THIS YEAR . uffin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: BIG UPS TO SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW FOR NOR CALI 2011
PATIENTLY WAITING hno: 

ADD A LITTLE "NOK LIFE" TO THE SHOW FOR 2011


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS WILL BE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 5 2011, 02:45 PM~19512583
> *YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS WILL BE ! :biggrin:
> *


  
uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

is the hard top cadies still competeing against the convertables from 89 on down


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Jan 5 2011, 04:41 PM~19513659
> *is the hard top cadies still competeing against the convertables from 89 on down
> *


"SHUUUUUTTTTT UPPPPPP!!!!! " BOOOOHOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL JK


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 5 2011, 11:36 PM~19517342
> *"SHUUUUUTTTTT UPPPPPP!!!!! " BOOOOHOOOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL JK
> *



now bub you really dont wont me 2 reply 2 that cuz i dont have a problem going there but its time 4 a change hard tops againts converts that shit is getting old


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Jan 5 2011, 05:41 PM~19513659
> *is the hard top cadies still competeing against the convertables from 89 on down
> *


As long as it's a Cadillac or Lincoln. Unless they decide to go 90's and above, 80-89, 79 and below.


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

I AINT MISSING THIS 2011 SOCIOS CAR SHOW,,,SEE YA THERE! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 4 2011, 08:57 PM~19505604
> *SOCIOS 9th Annual Car show is set for May 29th, 2011 at Consumnes River College.
> 
> More information to come soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Jan 5 2011, 05:41 PM~19513659
> *is the hard top cadies still competeing against the convertables from 89 on down
> *


WE will be working on that  and we will post info soon


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

can't wait hno:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 6 2011, 01:24 PM~19522410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 6 2011, 10:01 AM~19519637
> *WE will be working on that   and we will post info soon
> *


me and the homie gona fly up so need info homie get at me ASAP!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19522498
> *me and the homie gona fly up so need info homie get at me ASAP!!
> *


That's what's up Petey


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

O FOR SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

me and gaby wil be there


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 6 2011, 09:01 AM~19519637
> *WE will be working on that   and we will post info soon
> *


we are still comeing we just wont 2 no havent missed your show sents day one we was there and still we be there until i cant get out the bed lol  

hope 2 see some of you guys at the car wash sat or sunday or both days


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 6 2011, 02:24 PM~19522410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

CHEVITOS will be there foshooooo cant wait


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91+Jan 5 2011, 11:26 AM~19510925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is sikkk...



> _Originally posted by vjo70764+Jan 5 2011, 02:45 PM~19512583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G+Jan 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19522498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 5 2011, 12:54 AM~19508138
> *this is the show that puts sac on the map :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

last year was my first time at ur show .. and it was the best show i went to last year so im hook!! Watsonville Riders will be there!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 6 2011, 10:56 PM~19526274
> *
> *


yes sirr gabe petey g cumin to get sum of ur weather


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Jan 6 2011, 04:41 PM~19523600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: 



SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 8 2011, 09:10 AM~19538928
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jan 7 2011, 03:06 AM~19528696
> *last year was my first time at ur show .. and it was the best show i went to last year so im hook!!  Watsonville Riders will be there!!
> *


tell cadillac king i said whats up!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

This show was nice last year.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

solanos finest in the house :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't miss this one.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow+Jan 9 2011, 07:43 PM~19550696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Raj


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 8 2011, 09:10 AM~19538928
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 10 2011, 04:33 PM~19558896
> *
> *


YOU ALREADY NO FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Im there my Car should be done!!!! I HOPE IM PUSH MY SELF.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST :biggrin: 
CHEVITOS
solanos finest
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

Old Illusions will be there. :nicoderm:


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19561415
> *Im there my Car should be done!!!! I HOPE IM PUSH MY SELF.
> *


Ill push you... :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561857
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST :biggrin:
> CHEVITOS
> ...


FEARNONE (WITH OUR CARS  )


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Cant wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 10 2011, 10:46 PM~19562699
> *FEARNONE (WITH OUR CARS  )
> *


:thumbsup: 


ADD A LITTLE NOK LIFE TO THE SCENE  

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
CHEVITOS
solanos finest
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST 
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:biggrin: WE SHALL B THERE AGAIN AGAIN THE BEST SHOW N SACRA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SOCIOS FAMILIA .... WHATS CRACKIN CHAVEEN FEARNONE ,U ABOUT TO BUST OUT UR CAR ,SHOULD BE TIGHT .CANT WAIT TO SEE :wow: IT,S GOING DOWN THIS 2011 ,SI EVERYONE AT THE PICNIC JAN 16 GRANITE PARQUE . TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 AM~19565802
> *:thumbsup:
> ADD A LITTLE NOK LIFE TO THE SCENE
> 
> ...


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

EASTSIDE RIDERS WILL B IN THE HOUSE AGAIN :yessad:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Aztecas Car Club will be there!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
CHEVITOS
solanos finest
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST 
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> solanos finest
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 11 2011, 10:44 AM~19565901
> *:biggrin:  WE  SHALL  B  THERE  AGAIN AGAIN  THE  BEST SHOW  N SACRA KEEP  UP  THE  GOOD WORK  SOCIOS  FAMILIA    ....    WHATS  CRACKIN  CHAVEEN  FEARNONE  ,U  ABOUT  TO  BUST  OUT  UR  CAR  ,SHOULD  BE  TIGHT .CANT WAIT  TO  SEE  :wow:  IT,S  GOING  DOWN  THIS  2011  ,SI  EVERYONE  AT  THE  PICNIC  JAN  16  GRANITE  PARQUE  .  TTT
> *


:thumbsup: 
whats up homie.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Hop Info?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jan 13 2011, 02:30 AM~19583720
> *Any Hop Info?
> *


No hop info yet we will be posting it up as soon as we have all the info


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST 
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION will be there!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 13 2011, 07:55 AM~19584636
> *No hop info yet we will be posting it up as soon as we have all the info
> *


just keep the same rules from the past "swing what you brong"


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 13 2011, 09:00 AM~19584670
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 13 2011, 01:36 PM~19586837
> *just keep the same rules from the past "swing what you brong"
> *


 That's just the way me might keep it.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

que onda gabriel another good show on the calender already :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST 
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS 
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST 
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions 
Devotion


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 13 2011, 06:21 PM~19589269
> *que onda gabriel another good show on the calender already  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale homie the Padrinos Car club is looking good and ready for this year :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies.............


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 1ST SHOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE MARCH 20TH IN SALINAS, CA. FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:21 PM~19601587
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 1ST SHOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE MARCH 20TH IN SALINAS, CA. FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 14 2011, 10:26 PM~19601644
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 15 2011, 04:13 PM~19606623
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 15 2011, 05:49 AM~19603551
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

REBIRTH CC WILL BE THERE...........


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Gabe is there go be a street class for the hop 27 inch from the bottom of the bumper or is street cars go have 2 hop againts radicals


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam already 24 clubs have been put on the roll call  And major props to all all the homies from the Bay and surounding areas you homies have aleady made up for half of the roll call :cheesy:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2011, 08:11 AM~19628417
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2011, 08:19 AM~19628474
> *Dam already 24 clubs have been put on the roll call   And major props to all all the homies from the Bay and surounding areas you homies have aleady made up for half of the roll call :cheesy:
> *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 4 2011, 08:03 PM~19505673
> *Uso cc </span>  :biggrin:
> Just Rollin
> Untouchables
> ...


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

Best show of the year for me can't wait


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Stylistics will be there


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

VIEJITOS Will be there


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Is it open for solo riders? If so count me in.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I will be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine this year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2011, 02:55 AM~19637099
> *I will be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine this year
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there!!!!!!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 AM~19639197
> *I'm there!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jan 18 2011, 05:25 PM~19633081
> *Best show of the year for me can't wait
> *




:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Charger_on_22's_@Jan 18 2011, 08:57 PM~19635381
> *Is it open for solo riders? If so count me in.
> *



of course!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2011, 01:55 AM~19637099
> *I will be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine this year
> *



:h5:


See you soon!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Jan 17 2011, 10:20 PM~19626202
> *Gabe is there go be a street class for the hop 27 inch from the bottom of the bumper or is street cars go have 2 hop againts radicals
> *


CAN a brother get a reply so we will have are single pump ready


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Jan 19 2011, 12:49 PM~19640176
> *CAN a brother get a reply so we will have are single pump ready
> *



Smiley I will call you later on today.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 19 2011, 01:58 PM~19640266
> *Smiley I will call you later on today.
> *


hit me up rouge my number is the same if you dont have it gabe has it


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 19 2011, 01:38 PM~19640074
> *of course!
> *


Then count me and my towncar in.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR AUGUST 14TH, STREETLOW CAR SHOW AT PAL SPORTS COMPLEX IN SAN JOSE, CA. DOING IT AGEN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! More dates to be announced soon.*


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

I WILL BE AT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

you know LUXURIOUS will be there :nicoderm: fosho


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 19 2011, 06:29 PM~19642440
> *MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR AUGUST 14TH, STREETLOW CAR SHOW AT PAL SPORTS COMPLEX IN SAN JOSE, CA. DOING IT AGEN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! More dates to be announced soon.
> *



add it to my calendar :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
*LuxuriouS*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19645299
> *you know LUXURIOUS will be there  :nicoderm:  fosho
> *




:werd: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 15 2011, 10:48 PM~19609484
> *  :wave:
> *


Q-VO HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2011, 02:55 AM~19637099
> *I will be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine this year
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 19 2011, 07:41 AM~19637608
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

nice roll call so far :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos



VIP LIST; EL RAIDER:EL RAIDER


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob1969_@Jan 20 2011, 01:36 PM~19649349
> *nice roll call so far  :thumbsup:
> *


ssup bob im comin up ur way hoime


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

28 Clubs so far


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 20 2011, 11:01 PM~19656182
> *28 Clubs so far
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Jan 18 2011, 09:13 PM~19635016
> *VIEJITOS Will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 PM~19656454
> *:biggrin:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

SOCIOS.... IN THEE HOUSE..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 20 2011, 04:43 PM~19652031
> *VIP LIST; EL RAIDER:EL RAIDER*




ese guey no va ir :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 22 2011, 12:33 AM~19665293
> *ese guey no va ir  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 22 2011, 12:33 AM~19665293
> *ese guey no va ir  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Marcos_707 (Dec 16, 2010)

Add Goodtimes C.C. homie  ....pm for location


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 22 2011, 10:51 AM~19666858
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19679795
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD SHOW, IN MY OPINION ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN A LONG TIME FREE ENTRY AND GOOD VEHICLE ENTRY FEES PLUS LOTS OF ROOM AND LOTS OF GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 22 2011, 11:01 PM~19671335
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 20 2011, 10:59 PM~19656155
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


YOU CAN ADD CHOLOS C.C. HOMIE WE WILL ALL BE THERE FOR SURE WITH OUR RIDES


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious
CHOLOS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

uffin: OLDIES STOCKTON WILL BE THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Jan 24 2011, 10:15 PM~19689842
> *YOU CAN ADD CHOLOS C.C. HOMIE WE WILL ALL BE THERE FOR SURE WITH OUR RIDES
> *


Don't know why but I like the name of your club homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Jan 24 2011, 07:35 PM~19686946
> *WE WILL BE THERE LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD SHOW, IN MY OPINION ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN A LONG TIME FREE ENTRY AND GOOD VEHICLE ENTRY FEES PLUS LOTS OF ROOM AND LOTS OF GOOD PEOPLE
> *



it sucks the school don't allowed bbq pits :angry:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Me and Stef will be flying out there for the weekend. What are some hotels that are close to the show?*


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 23 2011, 12:01 AM~19671335
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


thee artistics :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19696813
> *thee artistics  :biggrin:
> *


cool bro :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HOPE MONEY CARLO IS READY!! hno: hno:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies...... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19696813
> *thee artistics  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:10 AM~19700195
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jan 25 2011, 04:47 PM~19695723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will get that info for you Asap . You guys are welcomed to stay at the house as long as you don't snore :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 AM~19701554
> *And no Beer
> 
> I will get that info for you Asap . You guys are welcomed to stay at the house as long as you don't snore  :biggrin:
> *


Lol thanks for the invite but stef has a sister that lives a hour away so we were just gonna get a hotel with her thanks tho


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you still want me to look into a hotel close to where we are having the show?


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

YES........ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 26 2011, 08:07 AM~19701570
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 26 2011, 11:37 PM~19710099
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...



thx for starting the roll call


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 PM~19710099
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19713194
> *SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jan 27 2011, 10:46 AM~19713151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si... :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19713194
> *SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: cant wait to meet all of you guy's :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718973
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 27 2011, 11:29 PM~19719613
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


hey there :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jan 27 2011, 11:46 AM~19713151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jan 27 2011, 09:19 PM~19718950
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  cant wait to meet all of you guy's :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19713194
> *SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19713194
> *SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hope MONEY CARLO Is Ready!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2011, 03:02 PM~19724414
> *Hope MONEY CARLOS Ready!!  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2011, 03:02 PM~19724414
> *Hope MONEY CARLO Is Ready!!  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19724414
> *Hope MONEY CARLO Is Ready!!  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jan 29 2011, 08:24 AM~19729525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

had fun ridin my cadi to this show last year, cant wait to do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

LAST YR WAS A GREAT SHOW  I THINK IM GOING 2 GO THIS YR 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19713194
> *SOCIOS STL CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT for the best show in NOR/CAL good job Socios great show every year!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im getting my car done for this show... lets see how everything turns out...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT 4 the homies....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 30 2011, 04:44 PM~19738783
> *Im getting my car done for this show... lets see how everything turns out...
> *


u finely get to enter


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt for the best biggest north cal show ever 

and its free for the people to see all those nice rides


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 31 2011, 04:24 AM~19743705
> *ttt for the best biggest north cal show ever
> 
> and its free for the people to see all those nice rides
> *


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 31 2011, 04:24 AM~19743705
> *ttt for the best biggest north cal show ever
> 
> and its free for the people to see all those nice rides
> *







x64


----------



## NORcalNOK-kndeMAN (Nov 20, 2007)

What's the prize for most members? Might make this a mando show for nok....


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 31 2011, 03:24 AM~19743705
> *ttt for the best biggest north cal show ever
> 
> and its free for the people to see all those nice rides
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 31 2011, 03:24 AM~19743705
> *ttt for the best biggest north cal show ever
> 
> and its free for the people to see all those nice rides
> *


  you know what they say.. thebest things in life dont cost a cent..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 30 2011, 08:44 AM~19736381
> *LAST YR WAS A GREAT SHOW   I THINK IM GOING 2 GO THIS YR 2
> *



:wave: Thanks for the support! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Jan 30 2011, 01:19 PM~19737847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NORcalNOK-kndeMAN_@Jan 31 2011, 01:28 PM~19747072
> *What's the prize for most members? Might make this a mando show for nok....
> *



hno: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 31 2011, 01:52 PM~19747299
> * you know what they say.. thebest things in life dont cost a cent..*



You know what Nono, I like that comment because it's the TRUTH!!

For years SOCIOS main objective is to invite the community to experience the life style and tradition of a car enthusiast-


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

everyone loves socios because of thee no charge 4 spectators there is so many people from adults to kids that never been to a car show because of money.. so my hats off to you guys....much love...now do i get in FREE...LOL


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 31 2011, 06:32 PM~19750037
> *everyone loves socios because of thee no charge 4 spectators there is so many people from adults to kids that never been to a car show because of money.. so my hats off to you guys....much love...now do i get in FREE...LOL
> *


Dam Manuel that's the nicest thing I have heard you say :thumbsup: Of course you can get in for free just pay for your car to enter the show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NORcalNOK-kndeMAN_@Jan 31 2011, 01:28 PM~19747072
> *What's the prize for most members? Might make this a mando show for nok....
> *


I will get back to you after our club meeting.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

this will be my 4th year in a row showing up and my 2nd year showing what i got    always a great show :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 31 2011, 04:11 PM~19748632
> *You know what Nono, I like that comment because it's the TRUTH!!
> 
> For years SOCIOS main objective is to invite the community to experience the life style and tradition of a car enthusiast-
> *


Orale.. we be there like always


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 1 2011, 03:47 PM~19758791
> *this will be my 4th year in a row showing up and my 2nd year showing what i got      always a great show :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*T T T * :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_*WILL BE THERE!!!! *_ :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 1 2011, 05:57 PM~19760146
> *Can't wait for this one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 1 2011, 06:57 PM~19760146
> *Can't wait for this one.
> *


  For sure if you anything Raj you can roll in with us, we should have water and sandwich's


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 2 2011, 06:28 PM~19771120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 31 2011, 09:46 PM~19751902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 30 2011, 03:53 PM~19738423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: We be there too............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 2 2011, 09:20 PM~19772580
> * For sure if you anything Raj you can roll in with us, we should have water and sandwich's
> *



I know where I'm going for lunch :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 2 2011, 08:20 PM~19772580
> * For sure if you anything Raj you can roll in with us, we should have water and sandwich's
> *


Thanks Tito, hopefulley I have my ride done in time. Making some changes.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 3 2011, 02:41 PM~19778854
> *Thanks Tito, hopefulley I have my ride done in time. Making some changes.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: TTT :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 3 2011, 02:41 PM~19778854
> *Thanks Tito, hopefulley I have my ride done in time. Making some changes.
> *


I HAVE 2 RIDES U CAN TAKE ONE & ILL TAKE THE OTHERONE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 1 2011, 06:57 PM~19760146
> *Can't wait for this one.
> *


x2 wats up bro long time to talk  :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Feb 4 2011, 12:55 AM~19784772
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................  :biggrin:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 31 2011, 03:20 AM~19743700
> *u finely get to enter
> *


Hell yea, now i can walk around and not worry about anything or anyone.... :yes::biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 3 2011, 07:01 PM~19780946
> *I HAVE 2 RIDES U CAN TAKE ONE & ILL TAKE THE OTHERONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. :biggrin: 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
*EVIL THREAT*Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
[/quote]


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 3 2011, 07:01 PM~19780946
> *I HAVE 2 RIDES U CAN TAKE ONE & ILL TAKE THE OTHERONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 3 2011, 11:24 AM~19777870
> *:thumbsup: We be there too............
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I well be there :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

WILL BE THERE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 28 2011, 03:02 PM~19724414
> *Hope MONEY CARLO Is Ready!!  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

hope i make it doing some shit to the ride for this show  hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Feb 8 2011, 08:15 PM~19822853
> *hope i make it doing some shit to the ride for this show    hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
CHICANO LECGACY


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 30 2011, 04:44 PM~19738783
> *Im getting my car done for this show... lets see how everything turns out...
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 31 2011, 05:11 PM~19748632
> *You know what Nono, I like that comment because it's the TRUTH!!
> 
> For years SOCIOS main objective is to invite the community to experience the life style and tradition of a car enthusiast-
> *


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Feb 9 2011, 02:38 PM~19828737
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


Looks like another great show for sure! TTT for socios!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 9 2011, 08:06 PM~19831423
> *Looks like another great show for sure! TTT for socios!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 9 2011, 07:06 PM~19831423
> *Looks like another great show for sure! TTT for socios!
> *


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like it's going to be a full crowd...fo sho


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Feb 9 2011, 02:38 PM~19828737
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES count us in for SURE


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Socios you guys throw the best show around hands down :thumbsup: 
Luxurious will be there 3 chapters deep. :biggrin: 
Was wondering if you guys were gonna due a 3rd place
Trophy this year . I heard you guys had over 600 entrys 
last year and it will proably be more this year ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Feb 9 2011, 11:21 PM~19833570
> *Socios you guys throw the best show around hands down  :thumbsup:
> Luxurious will be there 3 chapters deep. :biggrin:
> Was wondering if you guys were gonna due a 3rd place
> ...


THANKS for the great comments 
Every year we have had 1st ,2nd, and 3rd place trophies :cheesy: and thanks to all the great support year after year our show hit 610 entries


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Feb 9 2011, 11:21 PM~19833570
> *Socios you guys throw the best show around hands down  :thumbsup:
> Luxurious will be there 3 chapters deep. :biggrin:
> Was wondering if you guys were gonna due a 3rd place
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 9 2011, 10:46 PM~19833332
> *looks like it's going to be a full crowd...fo sho
> *


YEAH MAN!! YOU SHOULD GO WITH US TO THE SHOW SOCIOS STL IS GOING TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 10 2011, 08:13 AM~19834984
> *THANKS for the great comments
> Every year we have had 1st ,2nd, and 3rd place trophies :cheesy: and thanks to all the great support year after year our show hit 610 entries
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

OLD ILLUSIONS WILL BE THERE. :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by+Feb 9 2011, 10:46 PM~19833332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Art


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

35 clubs so far. If you dont see your clubs name up there and you are coming dont be afraid to post it up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Feb 10 2011, 12:21 AM~19833570
> *Socios you guys throw the best show around hands down  :thumbsup:
> Luxurious will be there 3 chapters deep. :biggrin:
> Was wondering if you guys were gonna due a 3rd place
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Jan 4 2011, 08:03 PM~19505673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta point sumthing out, USO was the first to say we'll be there... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK LOL.. Really Cant wait thow!! car or not, I and USO gonna be there! haha we bringing a 100 :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for tha homies..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 11 2011, 10:30 AM~19844869
> *TTT for tha homies..
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 10 2011, 11:26 PM~19842040
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*
GOTTA SUPPORT THE LITTLE HOMIE FROM RICHMOND*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

U know Boulevard Image cant miss this one! :nono:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 13 2011, 08:22 PM~19862448
> *U know Boulevard Image cant miss this one! :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 13 2011, 08:22 PM~19862448
> *U know Boulevard Image cant miss this one! :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> > LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> > SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> > CHEVITOS
> > Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> IS THERE A LIST FOR SOLO RIDERS? J/K
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





> > LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> > SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> > CHEVITOS
> > Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Hop Rules will be posted soon


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 15 2011, 11:02 PM~19881830
> *Hop Rules will be posted soon
> *


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 16 2011, 04:38 PM~19886907
> *
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 17 2011, 10:39 PM~19898899
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2011, 05:13 PM~19911380
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


wats up bro how are u :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 14 2011, 08:53 AM~19865559
> *IS THERE A LIST FOR SOLO RIDERS?  J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: uuuhhh imma prospect so it's coo :biggrin: i'll be ready by May homies


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Blvd Bombs will be in da House


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T
    
T
     
T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 21 2011, 09:38 PM~19928792
> *
> T
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2011, 04:14 AM~19930953
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 23 2011, 12:34 AM~19938967
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Feb 20 2011, 12:59 AM~19914491
> *Blvd Bombs will be in da House
> *


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TuF-E-Nuf will be there!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 14 2011, 08:53 AM~19865559
> *IS THERE A LIST FOR SOLO RIDERS?  J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



q mamon


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Car MUST be STREET</span>[/b] *(we will have a judge that will give the final say). Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.

========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ALL REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT*

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>If you have any questions please post them up or send me a PM *:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19943246
> *Car MUST be STREET</span>* *(we will have a judge that will give the final say).  Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.
> 
> ========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 2 2011, 06:28 PM~19771120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

we will be there cant wait


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 23 2011, 09:06 PM~19945824
> *
> TTT
> 
> ...


sup bubba, imma be there and it sounds hella'va time


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 23 2011, 11:24 PM~19947235
> *we will be there cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 23 2011, 11:24 PM~19947235
> *we will be there cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:25 PM~19956197
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Car MUST be STREET</span>[/b] *(we will have a judge that will give the final say). Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.

========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ALL REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT*

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>If you have any questions please post them up or send me a PM *:wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2011, 09:46 AM~19958670
> *Car MUST be STREET</span>* *(we will have a judge that will give the final say).  Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.
> 
> ========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========
> ...


IF MY CARS NOT DONE, IM BRINGING IT AS UNDER CUNSTRUCTION! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: 

should be another great one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 25 2011, 10:45 AM~19959065
> *IF MY CARS NOT DONE, IM BRINGING IT AS UNDER CUNSTRUCTION! lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> should be another great one!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 25 2011, 11:45 AM~19959065
> *IF MY CARS NOT DONE, IM BRINGING IT AS UNDER CUNSTRUCTION! lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> should be another great one!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 is there going to be a luxery convert class


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Feb 26 2011, 03:53 AM~19964836
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 25 2011, 10:00 PM~19963689
> *is there going to be a luxery convert class
> *


***3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion***


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 26 2011, 10:12 PM~19969803
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Feb 26 2011, 08:45 AM~19965343
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
still doing some finshing touches to the bomb to get ready for primer :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 27 2011, 01:53 AM~19970837
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 27 2011, 01:53 AM~19970837
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Feb 27 2011, 12:21 AM~19970739
> *:wave:
> still doing some finshing touches to the bomb to get ready for primer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 26 2011, 10:23 AM~19965823
> *
> *



was up Chewie see u in Salinas


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2011, 11:49 PM~19977653
> *was up Chewie see u in Salinas
> *



:yes: You got it...See u there.......


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2011, 10:46 AM~19958670
> *Car MUST be STREET</span>* *(we will have a judge that will give the final say).  Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.
> 
> ========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========
> ...



ratrod/traditional custom ?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Feb 27 2011, 12:21 AM~19970739
> *:wave:
> still doing some finshing touches to the bomb to get ready for primer :biggrin:
> *


If you need help ya sabes bro.. hit me up...  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Feb 28 2011, 10:35 PM~19986129
> *ratrod/traditional custom ?
> *



***3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion***


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2011, 09:46 AM~19958670
> *Car MUST be STREET</span>* *(we will have a judge that will give the final say).  Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.
> 
> ========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

Q-VOS MY BIG HOMIES,I SEND ALL MY LOVEY RESPECTOS TO YOU AND THE MS LISSET Y SOCIOS FAMILLIA,WITH ALL MY REGARDS TO ALL OF YOU IN AFULL BLAST OF HELLOS,SEE YOU SOOON GABE LISSET,ITS YOUR CARNAL JO-JO Y RACHEL.THEY LET YOUR CARNAL OU 0NCE AGAIN IN THE FREE WO RLD SO I CAN BE WITH ALL MY LOVED ONES.I WILL GO BY THE HOUSE TO SEE HOW YOUR DOING.HAVE THE GRILL READY TO QUE IT UP LIKE THE OLD DAYS......CON RESPECTOS TO YOU THE SOCIOS FAMILLIA C/R ALRATOS JO-JO RACHEL VALLES


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:44 PM~19989733
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


BROWN PERSUASION WILL B DER HOMIEZ.....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 AM~19997764
> *Q-VOS MY BIG HOMIES,I SEND ALL MY LOVEY RESPECTOS TO YOU AND THE MS LISSET Y SOCIOS FAMILLIA,WITH ALL MY REGARDS TO ALL OF YOU IN AFULL BLAST OF HELLOS,SEE YOU SOOON GABE LISSET,ITS YOUR CARNAL JO-JO Y RACHEL.THEY LET YOUR CARNAL OU 0NCE AGAIN IN THE FREE WO RLD SO I CAN BE WITH ALL MY LOVED ONES.I WILL GO BY THE HOUSE TO SEE HOW YOUR DOING.HAVE THE GRILL READY TO QUE IT UP LIKE THE OLD DAYS......CON RESPECTOS TO YOU THE  SOCIOS FAMILLIA C/R ALRATOS JO-JO RACHEL VALLES
> *


Whats up Jojo Glad to see your good hit me up whenever


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

****3 MAKES A CLASS if you don't see your class posted and 3 entries show up we will make a class up to the judge discretion**** :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Wat about pedal car were will that go under


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 3 2011, 11:29 AM~20006699
> *Wat about pedal car were will that go under
> *


x2........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 3 2011, 11:29 AM~20006699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in my trunk for safe keeping :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 3 2011, 10:29 AM~20006699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Special Interest for right now.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 03:18 PM~20008645
> *in my trunk for safe keeping  :biggrin:
> *


Mira Jesse knows whats up. :cheesy:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: Got the new ride :biggrin: Looks like we will be bust n out with a couple new rides at ya show :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 04:18 PM~20008645
> *in my trunk for safe keeping  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :loco:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 04:18 PM~20008645
> *in my trunk for safe keeping  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :no:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

CONGLOMERATE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 4 2011, 08:46 AM~20013715
> *:biggrin:    :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 04:18 PM~20008645
> *in my trunk for safe keeping  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 4 2011, 09:13 AM~20013880
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


TUF E NUF CUSTOMS


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 4 2011, 08:57 PM~19505604
> *SOCIOS 9th Annual Car show is set for May 29th, 2011 at Consumnes River College.
> 
> More information to come soon.
> ...


X4 THIS IS A BADD ASS SHOW DONT WANNA MISS THISS ONE GONNA TRY AND MAKE THE TRIP FROM OREGON EVEN IF MY RIDE DONT MAKE IT ILL BE THERE !!!!! TO SUPPORT MY BOYS


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 6 2011, 12:12 AM~20026048
> *X4 THIS IS A BADD ASS SHOW DONT WANNA MISS THISS ONE GONNA TRY AND MAKE THE TRIP FROM OREGON EVEN IF MY RIDE DONT MAKE IT ILL BE THERE  !!!!! TO SUPPORT MY BOYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: 83 days 22 hours 38 minutes 58 seconds 
get your stuff together time's running out .....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 7 2011, 02:21 AM~20033136
> *Gaby: 83 days 22 hours 38 minutes 58 seconds
> get your stuff together time's running out  .....
> *


we got it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Mar 3 2011, 05:13 PM~20009056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just trying to help :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Life916_@Mar 3 2011, 05:11 PM~20009472
> *:biggrin: Got the new ride  :biggrin:  Looks like we will be bust n out with a couple new rides at ya show :yes:
> *


Sweet!! I already got a sneak peak... :run: :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 6 2011, 12:12 AM~20026048
> *X4 THIS IS A BADD ASS SHOW DONT WANNA MISS THISS ONE GONNA TRY AND MAKE THE TRIP FROM OREGON EVEN IF MY RIDE DONT MAKE IT ILL BE THERE  !!!!! TO SUPPORT MY BOYS
> *



Thanks for the support


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is our flyer for this year.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 7 2011, 01:10 PM~20036224
> *Here is our flyer for this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 7 2011, 02:48 AM~20033162
> *we got it
> *


 :wave: whats up O.G


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bob1969_@Mar 7 2011, 02:20 PM~20036283
> *:wave: whats up O.G
> *


lol wats up


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 7 2011, 02:10 PM~20036224
> *Here is our flyer for this year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 7 2011, 01:21 AM~20033136
> *Gaby: 83 days 22 hours 38 minutes 58 seconds
> get your stuff together time's running out  .....
> *


Time is ticking :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 7 2011, 02:10 PM~20036224
> *Here is our flyer for this year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

one of the best shows in NOR/CAL i go every year!

not trying to thread jack or nothing, but could you guys pass the word around for us please......thanks

MARCH 13TH OAK PARK STOCKTON CA, it's going down, come join in the fun...... :biggrin: 

all clubs and solo ridah's welcome.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ,TO SHOW SOME LOVE . :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 8 2011, 01:37 AM~20040248
> *MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ,TO SHOW SOME LOVE . :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 8 2011, 12:37 AM~20040248
> *MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ,TO SHOW SOME LOVE . :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you for the support


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 8 2011, 04:06 AM~20040514
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 8 2011, 12:37 AM~20040248
> *MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ,TO SHOW SOME LOVE . :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 8 2011, 01:21 PM~20043231
> *
> *


que onda carnal :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies...... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> que onda carnal :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> q pasa carnal getting warmer in the 831 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> > que onda carnal :wave: :wave:
> > [/quote
> > q pasa carnal getting warmer in the 831 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20054601
> *cant wait bro :biggrin:
> *


NEW STYLE CANT WAIT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 9 2011, 08:36 PM~20054814
> *NEW STYLE CANT WAIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

new car club will be there prodigal sons


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Mar 10 2011, 12:25 AM~20056796
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20054601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cual es la prisa :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:0 43 clubs so far :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2011, 07:37 PM~20062809
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 8 2011, 11:00 PM~20047837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*CONGRATS*


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Mar 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20063805
> *:0 43 clubs so far :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:biggrin: CAN YOU ADD DESTINATION TO THE LIST CARNAL !


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2011, 08:32 AM~20067082
> *CONGRATS
> *



Thanks....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 12 2011, 09:22 AM~20074472
> *Thanks....
> *


OMG THE PIC OF YOUR CAR W/ MY WIFE CAME OUT SICK THANKS, JESSIE, MARK AND LISSET


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

PLEASE ADD .
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 AM~20087708
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT 4 da Homies..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20101855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gett'n close! ! hno:  hno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

IF YOU MISSED THE SOCIOOOS 10TH ANNIVERSARY DINNER THEN YOU MISSED A WHOLE LOT! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT :biggrin: :biggrin: BY THE WAY YOU WILL C THOSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE 13'S, COMPLIMENTS OF THE SOCIOOOS!!!!, ON MY BIG BODY HOLLA


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Gabe i got to give it to you and the crew you guys did the dam thing and LAY M LOW HAD A BALL TO BAD I COULDNT GET THE 100 WELL I GUEST IN FIVE YEARS I WILL GET THAT AND I BET YOU BABY I CANT BE FADED CUZ IM A BROTHER FROM THE MOTHER FUCKEN STREETS and to you guys who thought you was go win duah i think you guys paid the GUARD TO TURN THE LITES OFF AND IF YOU DID TAKE THIS CUZ THIS IS WHAT YOU WOULD HAVE GOT YOUR  
LOL


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T  T  T


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by po boy 68 rida_@Mar 19 2011, 11:51 PM~20132908
> *IF YOU MISSED THE SOCIOOOS 10TH ANNIVERSARY DINNER THEN YOU MISSED A WHOLE LOT! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY YOU WILL C THOSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE 13'S, COMPLIMENTS OF THE SOCIOOOS!!!!, ON MY BIG BODY HOLLA
> *


well since i wasnt invited i guess i missed out thanks fellows </span></span>


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_*USO*_ Has 12 rooms booked at the marriott already!! :thumbsup: 

cant wait, already know it's gonna be off the hook as always!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

EWmLDSUFq7w&hd


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by po boy 68 rida_@Mar 19 2011, 11:51 PM~20132908
> *IF YOU MISSED THE SOCIOOOS 10TH ANNIVERSARY DINNER THEN YOU MISSED A WHOLE LOT! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY YOU WILL C THOSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE 13'S, COMPLIMENTS OF THE SOCIOOOS!!!!, ON MY BIG BODY HOLLA
> *


Thanks for coming out  and congrats on winning the rims :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 21 2011, 08:52 AM~20141988
> *USO Has 12 rooms booked at the marriott already!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> cant wait, already know it's gonna be off the hook  as always!!!!
> ...





:run: :h5: Can't wait...:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20145532
> *   TTT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:40 PM~20110369
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 20 2011, 12:16 AM~20132963
> *Gabe i got to give it to you and the crew you guys did the dam thing and LAY M LOW HAD A BALL TO BAD I COULDNT GET THE 100 WELL I GUEST IN FIVE YEARS I WILL GET THAT AND I BET YOU BABY I CANT BE FADED CUZ IM A BROTHER FROM THE MOTHER FUCKEN STREETS and to you guys who thought you was go win duah i think you guys paid the GUARD TO TURN THE LITES OFF AND IF YOU DID TAKE THIS CUZ THIS IS WHAT YOU WOULD HAVE GOT YOUR
> LOL
> *


I got the first part  But the second part  :dunno: :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 23 2011, 08:18 AM~20159427
> *I got the first part  But the second part   :dunno:  :ugh:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T for the homies uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Mar 23 2011, 08:18 AM~20159427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:22 PM~20145512
> *EWmLDSUFq7w&hd
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 24 2011, 05:31 AM~20167594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 4 2011, 08:57 PM~19505604
> *SOCIOS 9th Annual Car show is set for May 29th, 2011 at Consumnes River College.
> 
> More information to come soon.
> ...


LAY M LOW NOR CAL WILL BE THERE POUNDIN DA PAVEMENT AS USUAL U KNOOOOO C U THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 25 2011, 11:03 AM~20178101
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up bro, how u been? hit me up!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

WATS UP WIT IT THIS LALO FROM CRAZY HYDRAULICS WANTED TO LET EVERY1 KNOW WE WILL BE OPENING THE DOOR ON THE NEW TATTOO SHOP MONDAY MARCH 28 2011 LOCATED 3643 MARYSVILLE BLVD SACRAMENTO ,CA. 95838 ........ ALL WALK INS ARE WELCOME SPECIALS ON CAR CLUB TATTOOS . WE DO IT ALL FROM NAMES TO FULL BACK PEICES COME IN AND GET TATTED. WANT MORE INFO HIT THE INBOX


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19943246
> *Car MUST be STREET</span>* *(we will have a judge that will give the final say).  Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.
> 
> ========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========
> ...


 :0 we are going to have a nice king of the streets trophy for the street class :0 lets see some new cars this year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

the count down is on 63 days left till the show, hope everybody is getting there rides back together on time :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Mar 26 2011, 03:07 AM~20184278
> *WATS UP WIT IT THIS LALO FROM CRAZY HYDRAULICS WANTED TO LET EVERY1 KNOW WE WILL BE OPENING THE DOOR ON THE NEW TATTOO SHOP MONDAY MARCH 28 2011 LOCATED 3643 MARYSVILLE BLVD SACRAMENTO ,CA. 95838 ........ ALL WALK INS ARE WELCOME  SPECIALS ON CAR CLUB TATTOOS .  WE DO IT ALL FROM NAMES TO FULL BACK PEICES COME IN AND GET TATTED. WANT MORE INFO HIT THE INBOX
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el monte 77_@Mar 27 2011, 08:34 PM~20197493
> *the count down is on 63 days left till the show, hope everybody is getting there rides back together on time :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


   hno: hno: hno: :run: :run: :run: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 27 2011, 10:19 PM~20197892
> *    hno:  hno:  hno:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


X72


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Can't wait to get out there and represent!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

PREMACY C.C.  will be there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Mar 28 2011, 10:03 AM~20200861
> *  PREMACY C.C.    will be there
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 01:53 PM~20202004
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

2nd SAT. DOWNTOWN
SAC-TOWN, CA


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Mar 28 2011, 10:03 AM~20200861
> *  PREMACY C.C.    will be there
> *




hey hector wat does thee name stand 4 sounds good...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 31 2011, 01:22 PM~20228900
> *hey hector wat does thee name stand 4 sounds good...
> *


1. supreme power; authority
2. the quality or condition of being supreme
 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2011, 05:40 PM~20230746
> *1. supreme power; authority
> 2. the quality or condition of being supreme
> :biggrin:
> *




thanks bub......


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 01:53 PM~20202004
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20101855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20212076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2011, 06:40 PM~20230746
> *1. supreme power; authority
> 2. the quality or condition of being supreme
> :biggrin:
> *


whats up manuel! thanks bub916


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 3 2011, 09:18 AM~20247527
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS C.C. IS GONNA BE THERE IM TAKING MY 1979 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX "LA COQUERA" AND SOME FIRME HYNAS!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 3 2011, 09:18 AM~20247527
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


48 C.C. :wow: hno: im :sprint:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Apr 6 2011, 02:04 AM~20271766
> *48 C.C.  :wow:  hno: im  :sprint:
> *


ayy.. Homie alot more clubs will show up too, Socios show is one of the baddest anywhere! :thumbsup: I cant wait,just hope money carlo is ready!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2011, 06:31 AM~20272206
> *ayy.. Homie alot more clubs will show up too, Socios show is one of the baddest anywhere!  :thumbsup:  I cant wait,just hope money carlo is ready!
> *


DON'T WORRY SON!
:wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

carnales unidos :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2011, 06:31 AM~20272206
> *ayy.. Homie alot more clubs will show up too, Socios show is one of the baddest anywhere!  :thumbsup:  I cant wait,just hope money carlo is ready!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were a good place to stay out there for me an my club that will be safe for our cars


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Apr 6 2011, 09:00 PM~20279450
> *were a good place to stay out there for me an my club that will be safe for our cars
> *


MARRIOTT IS ABOUT A MILE AWAY, THATS WHERE USO WILL BE.. FROM WHAT IM TOLD ITS COOL! STAYED THERE LIKE THE LAST THREE YEARS FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 6 2011, 05:54 AM~20272288
> *DON'T WORRY SON!
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


I HAVE A REAL LONG LIST OF THINGS TO DO! EITHER WAY, CAR OR NOT IM'A BE THERE FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST NOR CAL SHOWS OF THE YEAR!


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

ParliamenT will be there,


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20279632
> *I HAVE A REAL LONG LIST OF THINGS TO DO! EITHER WAY, CAR OR NOT IM'A BE THERE FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST NOR CAL SHOWS OF THE YEAR!
> *


I HEAR YA 
WE GOT A LONG WAY TO GO & A SHORT TIME TO GET THERE!
CAN'T WAIT
































































































A LONG LIST ISN'T THE WORD!
UPGRADE FOR 2011!
:run: :run:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 09:04 AM~20281932
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 7 2011, 08:16 AM~20282039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Marci :wave:


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20279632
> *I HAVE A REAL LONG LIST OF THINGS TO DO! EITHER WAY, CAR OR NOT IM'A BE THERE FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST NOR CAL SHOWS OF THE YEAR!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 7 2011, 02:22 PM~20284188
> *Que onda Marci :wave:
> *


SEE YOU ON MAY 29th !!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 08:04 AM~20281932
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 09:04 AM~20281932
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sup Socios..lookin forward to having a great time and resting up the next day.


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2011, 08:31 AM~20318580
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Please add the Showstopperz we will definitely be in the house.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 12 2011, 09:11 PM~20324828
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

lAY M lOW WILL BE THERE


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CANT WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2011, 07:31 AM~20318580
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...



EVEN THOUGH WE WASNT INVITED 2 YOUR PARTY LETHAL LOWS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2011, 08:31 AM~20318580
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330781
> *EVEN THOUGH WE WASNT INVITED 2 YOUR PARTY  LETHAL LOWS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


  :biggrin: lol jk.. LEE


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20341029
> *TTT
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2011, 06:34 PM~20341281
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


  
TTT


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

low conpiracy will be in the house


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT .....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 14 2011, 09:17 PM~20343143
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT .....
> *


 :h5: x2


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 15 2011, 01:15 PM~20346726
> *TTT
> *


 :naughty: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Apr 15 2011, 12:15 PM~20346726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 14 2011, 09:17 PM~20343143
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT .....
> *


  is this the first time you will be attending this show if so I'm sure you guys will have a great time


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Apr 15 2011, 10:52 PM~20350375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

TTT


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20356068
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20356068
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

this show isnt coming fast enoght


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Apr 17 2011, 04:55 PM~20360166
> *this show isnt coming fast enoght
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: MY CARS NOT DONE! :biggrin: 


GONNA BE ANOTHER BADAZZ SHOW!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you guys then?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20356068
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Centro Valle cc well be there


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

might have fresno, bakersfield and merced chapters for this one!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 18 2011, 04:12 PM~20367344
> *might have fresno, bakersfield and merced chapters for this one!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 18 2011, 06:28 PM~20367876
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:wave: Show is comig to fast,want my car done for this show!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Apr 18 2011, 12:19 PM~20365486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ay nos vemos señor Raider


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: 

Wassup Socios.. I know you guys are gettin bizzzy..


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20374736
> *Ay nos vemos señor Raider
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 14 2011, 09:38 PM~20343274
> *:h5:  x2
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

getting closer


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
 

PATIENTLY WAITING hno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2011, 12:17 PM~20373245
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


Impalas Magazine will be in the house as well.....missed the show last year and making up for it this year....


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:17 AM~20373245
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 19 2011, 11:46 PM~20379093
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S WORTH THE TRIP, REAL GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE

WITH DARLING DANIKA


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 20 2011, 03:19 PM~20383586
> *IT'S WORTH THE TRIP, REAL GOOD SHOW!  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll second that, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: count down :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTH BAY will b there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Nokturnal Bakersfield will b making the trip


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20393346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 21 2011, 08:44 PM~20393400
> *Nokturnal Bakersfield will b making the trip
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 22 2011, 07:48 AM~20395561
> *:thumbsup: looks good homie
> *


thanks bro. just got the [plaqes in n ready to roll!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 21 2011, 12:18 PM~20390041
> *I'll second that,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## final 69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't wait for the show looking forwad to seeing eveyone there


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

209 style will be there for the first time. Looking forward to the show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T :biggrin:T  T


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

can't wait for this show. Saw this on youtube and it cracked me up. What movie is this?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 26 2011, 11:06 AM~20423645
> *
> *


como te va homeboy.. Socios  :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 26 2011, 01:02 PM~20424451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE TO GET ANOTHER LOT YOU GOT THE WHOLE SCHOOL MITE AS WELL GET IT NOING YOU YOU ALREADY DID FOR THOSE WHO DONT NO IT IS A GANG OF PARKING FOR LOW RIDERS SO DONT THINK ITS NOT THIS SHOW GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR  :wow: AND THEY AD A PARKING LOT EVERY YEAR AND YOU WILL :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh:  SEE


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 26 2011, 12:06 PM~20423645
> *
> *


what up homie!! Lets get a DJ at the hop? lmk?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 26 2011, 12:39 PM~20423859
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Apr 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20427789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 27 2011, 11:43 AM~20432409
> *what up homie!! Lets get a DJ at the hop? lmk?
> *


sounds good


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20424451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



If im not Mistaking its called "Heartbreaker" I remember my cousins had this Movie when I was a chavilito knee high to a grasshopper! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Starting to have sleepless nights...hno: :around: :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2011, 11:07 AM~20439925
> *Starting to have sleepless nights...hno:  :around:  :cheesy:
> *


EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE.
SMOOTH LIKE SILK..
GOOD LUCK!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 27 2011, 11:07 PM~20437291
> *sounds good
> *


Cool!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

1 month left hno: hno:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Apr 28 2011, 10:07 AM~20439925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just around the corner and its show time


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2011, 09:40 AM~20447685
> *1 month left hno:  hno:
> *


HOPE IM READY!!! :x: :x: :x: :x: :run: :run: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2011, 10:40 AM~20447685
> *1 month left hno:  hno:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2011, 11:07 AM~20439925
> *Starting to have sleepless nights...hno:  :around:  :cheesy:
> *


Give me a call. Thanks


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:32 AM~20453342
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:32 AM~20453342
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:32 AM~20453342
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 29 2011, 08:42 PM~20451708
> *What up dog hurrying up so I. Can make it days counting
> *



LIMITED cc LA, TRY'N TO MAKE IT ALSO!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:32 AM~20453342
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

27 MORE DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@May 2 2011, 07:19 PM~20470544
> *27 MORE DAYS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@May 2 2011, 07:19 PM~20470544
> *27 MORE DAYS  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@May 2 2011, 08:25 AM~20466017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2009)

> LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> Solanos Finest
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Check it out. The homie Matt will have a booth at our car show so you can check out his work up close. He will also be able to give you a qoute if you want some work done  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590667


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 21 2011, 08:52 AM~20141988
> *USO Has 12 rooms booked at the marriott already!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> cant wait, already know it's gonna be off the hook  as always!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT the clock is ticking


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How much is it for a buth thanks :biggrin:


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

1958 FORD WILL BE THERE :yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

dam it ran out money


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Feeling like summer :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait to show time


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20492384
> *cant wait to show time
> *


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20424451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha, the corny music had me going then i seen the midget, that really cracked me up, not to mention the kung fu voice the main dude had going on. :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 4 2011, 12:44 PM~20484230
> *How much is it for a buth thanks :biggrin:
> *


Food Vendors are sold out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 6 2011, 07:39 AM~20496474
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO CHAPTER WILL DEFENETLLY BE THERE....... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOODTIMES I.E. WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 6 2011, 06:17 PM~20500234
> *GOODTIMES I.E. WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

uffin: :420:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop+May 6 2011, 03:24 PM~20499295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 6 2011, 06:17 PM~20500234
> *GOODTIMES I.E. WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE BRO>>>>>>


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
T
T
T
*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

BEST PLACE TO GET A ROOM............. :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

20 More days :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 9 2011, 02:55 PM~20515805
> *20 More days :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

How many hoppers show up there on average....?
I would like to try n make this tripp.... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we will have a both at the show with every hydraulic part you need,if you want something special call me and i will bring it.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 9 2011, 07:40 PM~20517898
> *How many hoppers show up there on average....?
> I would like to try n make this tripp.... :biggrin:
> *


Plenty :biggrin: you want me to bring the 63 ?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 9 2011, 01:55 PM~20515805
> *20 More days :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20518013
> *Plenty  :biggrin: you want me to bring the 63 ?
> *


Sure .... I'm wanting to show up but let's see if the money is right might have to get a loan from the wife LOL....


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20518845
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


uuuhhh yeah. i think this will be a close one :run: :run: times tickin bro


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

GOOD TIMES SANTA ROSA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop+May 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20499295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW ITS THE BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR IN SACRAMENTO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 9 2011, 11:20 AM~20514514
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 10 2011, 03:58 AM~20520532
> *uuuhhh yeah. i think this will be a close one :run:  :run: times tickin bro
> *


you can do it!! :biggrin: I wont have my car there,but like ive said b4 car or not...i wont miss this show!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@May 10 2011, 07:00 AM~20521273
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


I HEAR THRU THE GRAPEVINE U GUYS COMING REAL DEEP WITH CARS!!!!!


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see you all there! If you want some pics of me with you or your car let me know!










WWW.MISSDARLINGDANIKA.COM

FACEBOOK:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Dani...81584854?ref=ts


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yuba city car show is this sat. from 4pm tp 9pm


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 26 2011, 01:02 PM~20424451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Movie's name : HeartBreaker


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 10 2011, 05:24 PM~20524819
> *you can do it!! :biggrin:  I wont have my car there,but like ive said b4 car or not...i wont miss this show!
> *


i think i can i think i can. well i might be there without tha system.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 10 2011, 05:26 PM~20524833
> *I HEAR THRU THE GRAPEVINE U GUYS COMING REAL DEEP WITH CARS!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: WE HAVE A COUPLE CHAPTERS COMING THRU . MY SELF WILL BE THERE BUT WITH OUT MY RIDE :angry: GOT A CRACK IN THE ROTOR AND NEED TO UPGRADE MY BRAKE SYSTEM ALL WAY AROUND FIRST. 

BIG USO ALWAYS ROLLS DEEP AND TAKES MOST MEMBERS  WILL PROBABLY BE SHORT 3 CARS LIKE THE LAST BUT WILL SEE THE COUNT THIS YR :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 10 2011, 05:24 PM~20524819
> *you can do it!! :biggrin:  I wont have my car there,but like ive said b4 car or not...i wont miss this show!
> *


  SAME HERE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1+May 11 2011, 02:46 AM~20528131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 9 2011, 11:20 AM~20514514
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEADY........................... :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@May 11 2011, 09:38 PM~20535088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 11 2011, 08:49 AM~20529131
> *SHOOT U DONT NEED NO MUSIC... :biggrin:
> 
> *


you right but i dont like my shit lookin sloppy. :roflmao: still waitin on parts to be mailed to me. i cant stand it when a seller gives you a specific date then flakes on you. so it's putting me behind. my bad Socios for venting. :roflmao: 
so i guess i'll be there with a few things not installed. still i heard this show is tight. plus i haven't been to a show since tha 90's. im gonna be :fool2: at all tha sick ass rydes there


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

PATIENTLY WAITING


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND trophies 
More categories will be added as needed


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 12 2011, 06:31 AM~20536560
> *you right but i dont like my shit lookin sloppy.  :roflmao: still waitin on parts to be mailed to me. i cant stand it when a seller gives you a specific date then flakes on you. so it's putting me behind. my bad Socios for venting.  :roflmao:
> so i guess i'll be there with a few things not installed. still i heard this show is tight. plus i haven't been to a show since tha 90's. im gonna be :fool2:  at all tha sick ass rydes there
> *


 :thumbsup: ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN NOR CAL,IF NOT THE BEST....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 12 2011, 07:56 PM~20541486
> *:thumbsup:  ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN NOR CAL,IF NOT THE BEST....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

R u haveing a pedal car xategories?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 12 2011, 01:20 PM~20538642
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2011, 08:15 PM~20542312
> *R u haveing a pedal car xategories?
> *


:yes: They will be put in the Special interest category


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lookin forward to this show like everyone else, I got the ride in pieces gettin it ready....  straight up this show is   

TTT for #9


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2011, 10:04 PM~20542782
> *:yes:  They will be put in the Special interest category
> *


Ok well take my lil boys


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2011, 09:38 PM~20543206
> *Ok well take my lil boys
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 10:17 PM~20542959
> *Lookin forward to this show like everyone else, I got the ride in pieces gettin it ready....  straight up this show is
> 
> TTT for #9
> *


You know it Nono... The Socios homies have been putting it down year after year for one of the best shows and the Lo*Lystics will be out in full force to represent!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20543318
> *:thumbsup: Nice
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@May 10 2011, 08:23 PM~20526262
> *KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...
> *


Whats up bro see u there


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2011, 10:49 PM~20543318
> *:thumbsup: Nice
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 9 2011, 07:42 PM~20517921
> *we will have a both at the show with every hydraulic part you need,if you want something special call me and i will bring it.
> *


510-586+3546


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 12 2011, 10:25 PM~20543555
> *:wave:
> *


What up we had the VIP area at Max's house que no?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2011, 10:58 AM~20546142
> *What up we had the VIP area at Max's house que no?
> *


 :yes: Had a good time,bull crap fight thow.. :biggrin:


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Were not gonna beable to make it this year Homie, Times are tuff right now Sorry


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 12 2011, 10:38 PM~20543206
> *Ok well take my lil boys
> 
> 
> ...


PIMPEANDO RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

*T.T.T*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Carnales Unidos bakersfield merced and fresno chapters will be taking the trip down there looking forward to a great time in sac town. see you soon Socios :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 14 2011, 03:22 PM~20552697
> *T.T.T
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@May 14 2011, 04:30 PM~20553155
> *Carnales Unidos bakersfield merced and fresno chapters will be taking the trip down there looking forward to a great time in sac town. see you soon Socios :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 14 2011, 03:22 PM~20552697
> *T.T.T
> *


WUTT UP RUTHIE ?


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 13 2011, 02:37 PM~20547449
> *:yes:  Had a good time,bull crap fight thow.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that fight was crap but kickin it drinking cervesas and eating was cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

15 more day hno: hno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 15 2011, 07:21 AM~20556125
> *15 more day  hno:  hno:
> *



OOH damm.. i better get moving.. my chrome is stil is stockton hno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2011, 07:14 AM~20556110
> *Yeah that fight was crap but kickin it drinking cervesas and eating was cool
> *


 :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 15 2011, 09:15 AM~20556569
> *OOH damm.. i better get moving.. my chrome is stil is stockton  hno:
> *


mine too...at uniques.....jus bolts....lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 14 2011, 02:22 PM~20552697
> *T.T.T
> *


hey Ruthie; Do you have a lowrider now!?
-you should definitely have one. =D


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

14 more days


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 16 2011, 08:16 AM~20561933
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
*NOKTURNAL*
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS

PATIENTLY WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

hno:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS is there to can't wait alot of bad ass rides see you homies there     what a roll call :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

13 more days


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~T~T~T~


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there....


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 16 2011, 08:16 AM~20561933
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WE READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP TAKIN A COUPLE CARS UP THAT WAY


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20573879
> *WE READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP TAKIN A COUPLE CARS UP THAT WAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

We will be there :werd:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2011, 06:12 PM~20573879
> *WE READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP TAKIN A COUPLE CARS UP THAT WAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 16 2011, 07:16 AM~20561933
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 16 2011, 08:16 AM~20561933
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20573879
> *WE READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP TAKIN A COUPLE CARS UP THAT WAY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait for the show! Hope to see you all there!

www.missdarlingdanika.com

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Dani...81584854?ref=ts


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE'LL BE MAKING THE TRIP. REPPING TRAFFIC TO THE FULLEST .TTT FOR A GREAT SHOW SOCIOS


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 17 2011, 09:32 PM~20575129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES GONNA B A TRAFFIC JAM!!! :biggrin: LOOKN GOOD MARK!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

CUSTOM FANTASIES WILL B THERE WITH A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS FROM THE 209!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 17 2011, 09:37 PM~20575194
> *CUSTOM FANTASIES WILL B THERE WITH A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS FROM THE 209!
> *


THANKS RICHARD SEE YOU OUT THERE THAT 70 IS LOOKING CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT gettin ready.. still waiting on chrome.. hno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2011, 06:12 PM~20573879
> *WE READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP TAKIN A COUPLE CARS UP THAT WAY
> *



Que onda Jesse finally going to make the trip. :h5: 
See you soon  Thanks for the support. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW+May 17 2011, 06:30 PM~20574032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20575129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: Love the pictures.... :cheesy: Can't wait hno:

Thank you for the support...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DarlingDanika_@May 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20574855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 18 2011, 04:09 PM~20580413
> *:worship:  :worship: Love the pictures.... :cheesy: Can't wait hno:
> 
> Thank you for the support...
> *


  see you guys in a week can't wait either. A good mini vacation :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

almost there cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

limited cc la geting ready for the show


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20575293
> *TTT gettin ready.. still waiting on chrome..  hno:
> *


hope you have better luck than me. im not gonna make it this year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

10 more days


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW SEE UALL THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 19 2011, 03:19 PM~20587030
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 19 2011, 02:19 PM~20587030
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


its been a few years away but we will be there with all of the low low from sacramento


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Mar 8 2011, 11:00 PM~20047837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gomez68 (Aug 30, 2008)

will be there


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LETS START A *ROLL CALL*..............................................



SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack+May 19 2011, 01:33 PM~20587130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Gonna try'n find some rooms for u guys tomorrow.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gomez68_@May 19 2011, 06:25 PM~20589188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

To The Top!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 18 2011, 07:27 PM~20582215
> *  see you guys in a week can't wait either. A good mini vacation  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *



Hello Mark...mini vacations are always good :biggrin: 
When will you be arriving?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 18 2011, 10:28 PM~20583573
> *  ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW
> *



:wave: Jeff...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Gotta start cleaning the Caprice and getting my canopy and chair ready as well


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20590223
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Gonna try'n find some rooms for u guys tomorrow.
> *


waz up homie thanks bub916 cant wait to hang with the homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL.................................................. 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Time 2 ShineC.C
Sinful Pleasures C.C.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2011, 11:25 PM~20591140
> *:wave: Jeff...
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Almost time hno: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 20 2011, 02:17 AM~20591633
> *waz up homie thanks bub916 cant wait to hang with the homies
> *


NO PROBLEM  J../CHINO SAYS GONNA PARTY AT HIS HOUSE PROBLEY!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2011, 11:22 PM~20591125
> *Hello Mark...mini vacations are always good  :biggrin:
> When will you be arriving?
> *


 A COUPLE OF US ARE DRIVING UP ON FRIDAY AND A COUPLE ON SATURDAY.TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW SICIOS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> TTTT</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> <span style='font-family:Times'>  TTTT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 20 2011, 12:18 AM~20591373
> *
> 
> Gotta start cleaning the Caprice and getting my canopy and chair ready as well
> *


Yea buddie x2 Ill start on mine to, bivo64


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 19 2011, 03:18 AM~20583989
> *hope you have better luck than me. im not gonna make it this year
> *


Just got word that my stuff is ready.. best of luck with yours homie  Now i gotta put it all back on :wow:

TTT for the summer kick off..


----------



## bob1969 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 20 2011, 09:06 AM~20592430
> *NO PROBLEM      J../CHINO  SAYS GONNA PARTY AT HIS HOUSE PROBLEY!
> *


yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Next weekend :run:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 20 2011, 02:12 PM~20594677
> *yes sir  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

is there an invite on fb


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 20 2011, 07:31 AM~20592242
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..................................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


driving up from oregon see ya there hopefully my ride is gonna make it


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@May 20 2011, 09:32 PM~20597363
> *is there an invite on fb
> *


THIS ISNT MY PLACE TO SAY & DONT KNOW IF THERE IS... BUT WHEN U PUT THE SHOW OUT THERE LIKE ON FB AND MYSPACE AND STUFF LIKE THAT, U GET A BUNCH OF YOUNG KNUCKLE HEADS AROUND! AND HALF THE TIME THERE AROUND JUST TO ACT STUPID! JUST MY OPINION...  

CANT WAIT!!!

T
T
T


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 21 2011, 07:45 AM~20598467
> *THIS ISNT MY PLACE TO SAY & DONT KNOW IF THERE IS... BUT WHEN U PUT THE SHOW OUT THERE LIKE ON FB AND MYSPACE AND STUFF LIKE THAT, U GET A BUNCH OF YOUNG KNUCKLE HEADS AROUND! AND HALF THE TIME THERE AROUND JUST TO ACT STUPID!  JUST MY OPINION...
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!
> ...


x2000 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 21 2011, 07:45 AM~20598467
> *THIS ISNT MY PLACE TO SAY & DONT KNOW IF THERE IS... BUT WHEN U PUT THE SHOW OUT THERE LIKE ON FB AND MYSPACE AND STUFF LIKE THAT, U GET A BUNCH OF YOUNG KNUCKLE HEADS AROUND! AND HALF THE TIME THERE AROUND JUST TO ACT STUPID!  JUST MY OPINION...
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 8 more days


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Weather looks good for next sunday.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2011, 11:38 PM~20602251
> *Weather looks good for next sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
waz up to the uso homies


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 21 2011, 06:44 AM~20598464
> *driving up from oregon see ya there hopefully my ride is gonna make it
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

USO CANT WAIT!! EVEN ARE LANGLEY, BC CANADA Chapter IS COMING... :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 22 2011, 06:28 AM~20603219
> *USO CANT WAIT!!  EVEN ARE LANGLEY, BC CANADA Chapter IS COMING... :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

been waiting all year for this show


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 22 2011, 07:28 AM~20603219
> *USO CANT WAIT!!  EVEN ARE LANGLEY, BC CANADA Chapter IS COMING... :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 22 2011, 10:51 AM~20603905
> *been waiting all year for this show
> *



x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> > TTTT</span> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

1 more week :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 22 2011, 04:31 PM~20605420
> *1 more week :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 22 2011, 04:31 PM~20605420
> *1 more week :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait homie  :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

hno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
so pumped for this day :biggrin:


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

we will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 more days  if u have any model cars bring them to entry is 10 bucks for model cars only


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

ALMOST THERE hno: 
T
T
T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show[/B] . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through. 


Thanks 
Gabriel Mijares
Socios Car Club


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Enchanted Creation will be there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Orale SOCIOS!!! TTT for a great club and a great show.. !!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 23 2011, 07:01 AM~20609119
> *7 more days   if u have any model cars bring them to entry is 10 bucks for model cars only
> *


wat about pedal cars :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SEE EVERYONE THERE STOP BY OUR BOOTH & SAY HELLO


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 23 2011, 10:39 AM~20610677
> *wat about pedal cars  :biggrin:
> *


$25


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost show time to all participants please fill out the paper that goes on your driver side of your dashboard this will help the judges get your number. Also if you want to park together then roll together please fallow the instructions of the guys that are parking the cars we always get but I talk to Gabe and he said that it was ok to park over here or we can do this or we are saving spots no disrepect to Gabe but he is busy doing other things, so please just follow the directions. 

remember no bbq or alcohol 


see you all this Sun


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SEE U THERE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................



SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

QVOLE SOCIOS! THIS BE DA BIG CAT!WIT DA LO*LYSTICS N WER COMMING IN FULL FORCE TO UR FIRME CARSHOW!YOU GUYS ALWAYS DO IT IN STYLE !  AND KICK OF THE SUMMER WIT A BANG! TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  MUCH RESPECT! SIEMPRE! YOUR HOMEBOYS FROM AZTLAN!SHAAAAU! !LOWRIDING INTO THE FUTURE! :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Counting the days limited VIP klick will ne heading out sat morning


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

IM NOT DONE ITS COMING TO FAST hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 23 2011, 05:43 PM~20613318
> *Counting the days limited VIP klick will ne heading out sat morning
> *


HOPE U GUYS GOT ROOMS!


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2011, 06:05 PM~20613506
> *HOPE U GUYS GOT ROOMS!
> *


taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 23 2011, 06:18 PM~20613637
> *taken care of  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Almost done its going to be close
Very close


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2011, 08:17 AM~20609834
> *What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through.
> Thanks
> Gabriel Mijares
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

But chips and sodas and capri suns are ok


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20614695
> *But chips and  sodas and capri suns are ok
> *


Yup


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2011, 09:17 AM~20609834
> *What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show* . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through.
> Thanks
> Gabriel Mijares
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Is there a hop this year ?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@May 23 2011, 07:03 PM~20613483
> *IM NOT DONE ITS COMING TO FAST  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID. :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALCATRAZ_@May 24 2011, 12:53 AM~20616546
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 23 2011, 11:31 PM~20616482
> *Is there a hop this year ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 23 2011, 08:18 PM~20613637
> *taken care of  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out chino :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
waz up to all the uso homies


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2011, 08:24 PM~20613694
> *GOOD!!
> *


waz up homie uffin: uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 24 2011, 06:40 AM~20617436
> *waz up homie  uffin:  uffin:
> *


look'n foward to a badazz show!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2011, 09:17 AM~20609834
> *What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show* . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through.
> Thanks
> Gabriel Mijares
> ...



That's. Cool , keep it family. Bro 

Don't want to give da police any reason to say anything


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "6"</span>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

66 car clubs plus the ones that I've talked to that don't go on here  



> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2011, 08:59 AM~20618126
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2011, 10:37 AM~20618328
> *66 car clubs plus the ones that I've talked to that don't go on here
> *



so then is my favorite number 69 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2011, 10:44 AM~20618365
> *so then is my favorite number 69  :biggrin:
> *


*COCHINOSIVLIFE!*


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2011, 10:17 AM~20609834
> *What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show* . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through.
> Thanks
> Gabriel Mijares
> ...


so does does that mean we can bring sodas and water and pre maid food?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 ESR OG_@May 24 2011, 10:43 AM~20618629
> *so does does that mean we can bring sodas and water and pre maid food?
> *


Yup that is correct.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 24 2011, 07:40 AM~20617436
> *waz up homie  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WHATS UP!!


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C SJ WILL BE THERE :drama:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Car MUST be STREET</span>[/b] *(we will have a judge that will give the final say). Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100 plus all entry money for this class.

========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ALL REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT*

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>If you have any questions please post them up or send me a PM *:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WEATHER WILL BE PEACHY FOR SUNDAY!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost show time to all participants please fill out the paper that goes on your driver side of your dashboard this will help the judges get your number. Also if you want to park together then roll together please fallow the instructions of the guys that are parking the cars we always get but I talk to Gabe and he said that it was ok to park over here or we can do this or we are saving spots no disrepect to Gabe but he is busy doing other things, so please just follow the directions. 

remember no bbq or alcohol 
see you all this Sun


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

On hop rules I got a double pump radical if it gets stuck are we discualifeid or anything goes I know a few years ago when I brought the UCE cutty I got discualifed cause supposably it got stuck ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2011, 11:37 AM~20618606
> *COCHINOSIVLIFE!
> 
> *




and you this maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

See you guys out there....ill be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2011, 11:31 AM~20618912
> *WEATHER WILL BE PEACHY FOR SUNDAY!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



That's some bomb ass weather :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20619585
> *See you guys out there....ill be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20619585
> *See you guys out there....ill be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 24 2011, 08:46 AM~20617461
> *look'n foward to a badazz show!
> *


yes sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@May 24 2011, 12:53 PM~20618693
> *WHATS UP!!
> *


chill"n homie geting ready for the show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20619029
> *On hop rules I got a double pump radical if it gets stuck are we discualifeid or anything goes I know a few years ago when I brought the UCE cutty I got discualifed cause supposably it got stuck ?
> *




Ahh yes I remember you guys. 

Okay if the car is stuck it's no longer hopping. So yes you will be disqualified.
Standard rule - hit the bumper 3 times before you get stuck *"IF" *you get stuck.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WEATHER WILL BE PEACHY FOR SUNDAY!!</span> :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

just 4 more days :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2011, 04:10 PM~20620007
> *Ahh yes I remember you guys.
> 
> Okay if the car is stuck it's no longer hopping. So yes you will be disqualified.
> ...


lmao is that a good or bad thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 24 2011, 02:23 PM~20620070
> *lmao is that a good or bad thing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know...you guys make things so complicated in the pit :wow: LOL Everyone has their theories of things so we are trying to be as diplomatic as we can.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2011, 04:28 PM~20620098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I know...you guys make things so complicated in the pit :wow:  LOL Everyone has their theories of things so we are trying to be as diplomatic as we can.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2011, 03:10 PM~20620008
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

COUPLE MORE DAYS FOR SHOW TIME .....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I better get to work uffin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

so wat up mr raider wat we going do :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "5"</span>


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT GETTING CLOSER ROAD TRIP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> WEATHER WILL BE PEACHY FOR SUNDAY!!</span> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

$100.00 Hop :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20619585
> *See you guys out there....ill be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

available at the show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 24 2011, 07:30 PM~20622372
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Socios stl in the house :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 24 2011, 02:10 PM~20620008
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc 
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C. 
FEDERATION C.C


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "4"</span>


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 25 2011, 05:13 AM~20624518
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "4"</span>
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 24 2011, 07:40 PM~20622473
> *available at the show  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take one homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 24 2011, 08:40 PM~20622473
> *available at the show  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



see you par de cabrones there


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 25 2011, 09:35 AM~20625218
> *see you par de cabrones there
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be at the show


----------



## Supreme Car Club (May 25, 2011)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

What time does the hop start?


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADIRNOS is there :wow: :wow: :wow: gonna be alot of badd ass rides cant wait to see all the homies out there TTT for a great show see you SOCIOS there..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

5NhH2OceBpk&feature


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT almost here..... uffin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Looks like I may be headed that way this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

can hardly wait :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 05:05 PM~20628031
> *Looks like I may be headed that way this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20628031
> *Looks like I may be headed that way this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


  Real good show! have a safe trip,bring that monte up here... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

CANT WAIT..... hno: hno: 
:uh: JUST WISH MY CAR WAS DONE!  :biggrin: 

TTT FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW, SOCIOS HOMIES...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 25 2011, 06:07 PM~20628512
> *CANT WAIT.....  hno:  hno:
> :uh:  JUST WISH MY CAR WAS DONE!    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what you doing now? I have some things getting redone as well. The car is show ready but my extra parts are getting done...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 25 2011, 09:35 AM~20625218
> *see you par de cabrones there
> *


ya sabes putito nomas yegas con un menudito :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 25 2011, 07:04 PM~20629057
> *ya sabes putito nomas yegas con un menudito :biggrin:
> *


what up fellas


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

alex here we go again putting it down for bakersfield im rolling to see you there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 06:25 PM~20628651
> *what you doing now? I have some things getting redone as well. The car is show ready but my extra parts are getting done...
> *


  :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 05:25 PM~20628651
> *what you doing now? I have some things getting redone as well. The car is show ready but my extra parts are getting done...
> *


just a few things... :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cant wait great show every year..........TTT SOCIOS ..........


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 05:05 PM~20628031
> *Looks like I may be headed that way this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD, I C U WHEN U GET HERE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20629565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay nos vemos loko


----------



## real68chevy (May 21, 2007)

Cant wait :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone know what the charge is to enter your harley?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yank_@May 25 2011, 07:17 PM~20629768
> *anyone know what the charge is to enter your harley?
> *


could be wrong,but im pretty sure its $25


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20630050
> *could be wrong,but im pretty sure its $25
> *


wats up bro monte is looking off the hook one of the beast montes out there


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:inout: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20619585
> *See you guys out there....ill be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 25 2011, 07:49 PM~20630065
> *wats up bro monte is looking off the hook one of the beast montes out there
> *


 thank u..


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok+May 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20629082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. Ill let you buy lunch baller.....


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20627590
> *What time does the hop start?
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20627590
> *What time does the hop start?
> *


Should be at 1 or 2.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks bro.. heading out at around 1, so im hoping around 2 or 230 like last year... aver que... gonna be tight..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@May 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20629078
> *what up fellas
> *


sup oscar see you on sunday el raider got the menudo for all the crudos :biggrin: so its going to be a nice day :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY BEEN LETTING MY 12,000 FRIENDS ON MYSPACE AND FACEBOOK TO COME THRU. I CANT WAIT TO ROCK DA MIC AND I GOT 3 NEW SONGS TO PERFORM "DA CONNECTION "IN DA HOUSE MUCH LOVE SOCIOS FOR THIS OPPORTUNITY ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW. YOU GUYS PUT A GOOD SHOW AND I HAVE A FEELING THIS ONES GONNA GET A WAY BIGGER TURN OUT THAN LAST YEAR. THE TOP LOWRIDER CARSHOWS IN THE U.S. AND ONE OF THE BIGGEST BESIDES STREETLOW OR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RESPECTIVELY.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+May 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20628031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

OK SOCIOS 3 more days y'all ready


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@May 26 2011, 05:05 AM~20631864
> *I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY BEEN LETTING MY 12,000  FRIENDS ON MYSPACE AND FACEBOOK TO COME THRU. I CANT WAIT TO ROCK DA MIC AND I GOT 3 NEW SONGS TO PERFORM "DA CONNECTION "IN DA HOUSE MUCH LOVE SOCIOS FOR THIS OPPORTUNITY  ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW. YOU GUYS PUT A GOOD SHOW AND I HAVE A FEELING THIS ONES GONNA GET A WAY BIGGER TURN OUT THAN LAST YEAR.  THE TOP LOWRIDER CARSHOWS IN THE U.S. AND ONE OF THE BIGGEST BESIDES STREETLOW OR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RESPECTIVELY.
> 
> 
> ...


IM NOT TALK'N CRAP IN THESE WORDS,BUT MAKE SURE ALL THEM FRIENDS KNOW THIS IS A *GANG FREE,DRAMA FREE,DRUG FREE,ALCOHOL FREE!!!!!!!! *  

OHH YEA.. AND THIS JUST MY OPINION BUT STREETLOW CANT TOUCH SOCIOS SHOW! :biggrin: JUST MY OPINION


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Well say homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show[/B] . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through. 
Thanks 
Gabriel Mijares
Socios Car Club


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2011, 06:58 AM~20632007
> *IM NOT TALK'N CRAP IN THESE WORDS,BUT MAKE SURE ALL THEM FRIENDS KNOW THIS IS A GANG FREE,DRAMA FREE,DRUG FREE,ALCOHOL FREE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OHH YEA..  AND THIS JUST MY OPINION BUT STREETLOW CANT TOUCH SOCIOS SHOW!  :biggrin:  JUST MY OPINION
> *


X2


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Weather looking great!!! Cant wait for the show. See ya all out there uffin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2011, 06:58 AM~20632007
> *IM NOT TALK'N CRAP IN THESE WORDS,BUT MAKE SURE ALL THEM FRIENDS KNOW THIS IS A GANG FREE,DRAMA FREE,DRUG FREE,ALCOHOL FREE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OHH YEA..  AND THIS JUST MY OPINION BUT STREETLOW CANT TOUCH SOCIOS SHOW!  :biggrin:  JUST MY OPINION
> *


SECOND THAT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Dam 3 day can't wait


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc 
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C. 
FEDERATION C.C


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can't wAIT TO SEE LISSET....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

ill make it to this show next year


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 25 2011, 11:55 PM~20631269
> *sup oscar see you on sunday el raider got the menudo for all the crudos :biggrin: so its going to be a nice day :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


nice ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 26 2011, 08:32 AM~20632477
> *Dam 3 day can't wait
> *


omg,omg omg :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos_707 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 26 2011, 11:28 AM~20633473
> *omg,omg omg :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 25 2011, 08:14 PM~20629743
> *Ay nos vemos loko
> *


see you there shaggy.........  shhhmannnnn gonna be some badd ass rides... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
BornRyde CC
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc 
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C. 
FEDERATION C.C


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 26 2011, 01:14 PM~20634194
> *see you there shaggy.........  shhhmannnnn gonna be some badd ass rides... :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yes there is  whst time u geting there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Got a call New Wave car club Nor Cal will be attending


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

hno: hno: can't wait always a great show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+May 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20628031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916+May 26 2011, 05:58 AM~20632007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 26 2011, 01:13 PM~20634546
> *Got a call New Wave car club Nor Cal will be attending
> *



oh this is going to be a good treat...  Also looking forward to see what NEW WAVE is bringing..hno: :h5:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M NOT READY!
BUT I'LL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2011, 06:58 AM~20632007
> *IM NOT TALK'N CRAP IN THESE WORDS,BUT MAKE SURE ALL THEM FRIENDS KNOW THIS IS A GANG FREE,DRAMA FREE,DRUG FREE,ALCOHOL FREE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OHH YEA..  AND THIS JUST MY OPINION BUT STREETLOW CANT TOUCH SOCIOS SHOW!  :biggrin:  JUST MY OPINION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2011, 05:36 PM~20635432
> *
> I'M NOT READY!
> BUT I'LL BE IN THE HOUSE.
> ...


X2


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

*almost here* ...... :run:


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2011, 05:37 PM~20635750
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DATS WASSUP!!!!!!!!!!! LAY M LOW NOR CAL WILL B N DA BUILDIN


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 26 2011, 01:35 PM~20634312
> *Yes there is   whst time u geting there
> *


we are going to stay up in sacramento saturday night


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

:wow: almost time for one of the baddest shows of the year :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 26 2011, 07:35 PM~20636591
> *we are going to stay up in sacramento saturday night
> *


Koo see u there :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

sun screan check
straw hat check
lots of water check
gonna have fun check
im ready :biggrin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 26 2011, 12:15 PM~20634196
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> BornRyde CC
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> ...


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 26 2011, 08:27 AM~20632784
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC will be in da house.
EL RAIDER,May 26 2011, 08:27 AM~20632784]
LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc 
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C. 
FEDERATION C.C
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicano Legacy cc is ready to roll :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

WILL BE ROLLING THRU uffin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dogs allowed?


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

Can't wait one more day and we will be out sat morning leaving fresno at 9am.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@May 26 2011, 09:59 PM~20638002
> *Can't wait one more day and we will be out sat morning leaving fresno at 9am.
> *


 :biggrin: have a safe trip


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2011, 06:58 AM~20632007
> *IM NOT TALK'N CRAP IN THESE WORDS,BUT MAKE SURE ALL THEM FRIENDS KNOW THIS IS A Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 12:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


agree 100% and same here! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 01:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


RESPECT IS THE KEY WE WILL SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 02:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 01:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


RIGHT ON TITO! !  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 01:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*EVERYONE COMING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY. 
HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO & FROM. 
BE CAREFUL IT'S MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!*


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 12:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


Well say :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show[/B] . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through. 
Thanks 
Gabriel Mijares
Socios Car Club


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2011, 06:39 AM~20639754
> *What's up everybody? Just a friendly reminder, Please do not bring any Alcohol or BBQ pits of any kind to the show* . Your vehicles and Ice chest will be searched right before you register. If you or your club happens to be caught with any of that while the show is going on you will be asked to leave so please dont be the one who embarrasses your club. The show is on a school Campus so we have to respect the rules in order for us to continue to use there location. Police officers will be on sight patroling the area all day. Also if you please bring the exact amount of $25 for the registration it will help us move you in alot quicker.Also Lisset will be posting a map of the side of the school you will need to come in through.
> Thanks
> Gabriel Mijares
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 12:58 AM~20638991
> *Well said bro -all we need some cats thinking I want to be a Gangsta types to mess everything up and the cops will shut it down and oh yeah blame the lowriders saying we are the reason these cats come out
> 
> Anyways we have to keep the peace I think we should Poice ourselves I know damn well if some outsiders would start shit with UCE or another club I would have you gus Back and help escort the riff raffs out of the place -this is a true family show, I know some people coming from L.A ( just respect) and fellow riders will have your back
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 26 2011, 08:44 PM~20637878
> *dogs allowed?
> *


if u owned a dog i could see why u asked that but u dont thats a 4 legged person lol bring him if they say u cant bring him in he can stay at my house and watch tv in my livng room


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 27 2011, 07:32 AM~20640016
> *if u owned a dog i could see why u asked that but u dont  thats a 4 legged person lol  bring him  if they say u cant bring him in  he  can stay at my house and watch tv in my livng room
> *


FOOL.... GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET THOSE CARS READY!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

BIG UPS TO SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER GREAT :biggrin: SHOW SEE YOU ALL AT THE LINE UP :thumbsup:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 27 2011, 02:28 AM~20639034
> *RESPECT IS THE KEY WE WILL SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY
> *


what up Jesse.....ill see you out there homie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

GETTING THE CAR READY TODAY PUTTING IN THE BALL JOINTS TO HEAD OUT THIS SUNDAY ... TWO MORE DAYS!!!! SEE EVERY ONE THERE.. I HEAR THEY GOT SOME GOOD CARS HOOPING THIS YEAR TOO


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

YOU MIGHT WANT TO OPEN THE GATES REAL, REAL EARLY THE LINE IS GOING TO BE WAY OUT. WE WILL BE THERE SATURDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS,DARLING DANIKA  & THE GRINDERS , CANT WAIT


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Trucks ok to hop?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

shhhhaaaaauuuuuuu :0


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

2 DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 27 2011, 02:28 AM~20639034
> *RESPECT IS THE KEY WE WILL SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY
> *


See you Sunday Bro

come up and say whats up -- i will passed out somewhere by our tent somewhere on the grass, i gotta work till 5 am then get maybe 2 hours sleep then head to the show


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

see everyone out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 27 2011, 02:28 AM~20639034
> *RESPECT IS THE KEY WE WILL SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY
> *


coming up ay nos vemos gonna be a great show   see you homies there.......


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
Solanos Finest
LO*LYSTICS
EVIL THREAT
Individuals
FAMILY FIRST
FEARNONE
NOKTURNAL
EASTSIDE RIDERS
Aztecas
BLVD KINGS
Uso cc 
Just Rollin
Untouchables
Thee Stylistics
Padrinos
Cali Life
Inspirations
Watsonville Riders
Old Illusions
Devotion
Lifes Finest
Rebirth
Stylistics
Viejitos
Ragz 2 Envy 
Luxurious 
Goodtimes
Thee Artistics
Rollerz Only
NEW STYLE
~~CHICANO LEGACY~~
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Old Illusions 
Boulevard Image
Blvd Bombs
Brown Persuasions
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
Traffic
Conglomerate
Majestics Delano
Prodigal Son's
DESTINATION
RELENTLESS C.C.- LEFTCOAST
GRINDERS C,C, SACTO
PREMACY C.C.
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY
CHOLOS C.C.
Carnales Unidos
ParliamenT
Showstopperz
Lethal Lows
LAY M LOW
Low Conspiracy
Centro Valle cc
Relentless Leftcoast
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
209 style
LIMITED cc LA
LATIN TRADITIONS
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ESTILOW
VIP KLICK
Sinful Pleasures C.C.
Enchanted Creation C.C. 
FEDERATION C.C
Aztec Creation
VIP


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey so you already know that MYself "TITO" AND BLVD kiNGS IS COMING TO THE SHOW RIGHT ?


PLEASE ANSWER LISSET OR EL fAIDER, FOR LEGAL MATTERS IN CASE IT ARRIVES WILL LET YOU KNOW ORE AS SOON AS YOU ANSWER PLEASE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 27 2011, 04:33 PM~20642777
> *Hey so you already know that MYself "TITO" AND BLVD kiNGS IS COMING TO THE SHOW RIGHT ?
> PLEASE ANSWER LISSET OR EL fAIDER, FOR LEGAL MATTERS IN CASE IT ARRIVES WILL LET YOU KNOW ORE AS SOON AS YOU ANSWER PLEASE
> *



cmon Tito you and your club have been supprting since day one you know you #1 on the invite list (no ****) cus we all know u gay lol :biggrin: 


see ya Sun


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011

















See ya there!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 27 2011, 10:21 AM~20640954
> *Trucks ok to hop?
> *


Bring it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 27 2011, 04:47 PM~20642872
> *cmon Tito you and your club have been supprting since day one you know you #1 on the invite list (no ****) cus we all know u gay lol :biggrin:
> see ya Sun
> *


Thanks I guess  

Naw just wanted to make sure I was invited cause some snitches might show up to da show , wanted to make sure I haVe da right to go


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

packing baggs


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 27 2011, 04:16 PM~20642624
> *LETS START A ROLL CALL..............................................
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CHEVITOS
> ...


DONT FORGET THE LOW CREATIONS FAM! uffin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

* DELEGATION car club will be roll'n!!*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@May 27 2011, 08:32 PM~20644510
> * DELEGATION car club will be roll'n!!
> *


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

aaaahhhh shit almost time :sprint:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@May 27 2011, 08:32 PM~20644510
> * DELEGATION car club will be roll'n!!
> *


  Have a safe trip


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

ORALE CARNALES !WER READY TOO ROLL :biggrin: WE KNW IT WILL BE ANOTHER FIRME SHOW,AND KEEP GIVIN PEOPLE WHAT THEY WAN'T,ANOTHER FREE SHOW ,I KNOW IN THIS HARD TIMES EVRYONE WILL APPRICIATE IT ALOT! LO*LYSTICS WILL BE DER!IN FULL STRIDE!SHAAAAU!  TU HOMEBOY BIG GATO GEE,


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 27 2011, 05:15 AM~20639442
> *
> *


SIMON QUE SI! ITS ALL FAMILIA !PURO KICK BACK!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

its almost here..... :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

WE'll be there!!!! DA BIG C.L. FAMILIA IN DA HOUSE!!!! SACRAS, SAN FRAN, EASTBAY


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

one more day will be hitting the freeway tomorrow morning :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 27 2011, 11:31 PM~20645118
> *one more day will be hitting the freeway tomorrow morning  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 25 2011, 05:05 PM~20628031
> *Looks like I may be headed that way this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam I can't sleep :happysad:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

loading up the car now see u homies sunday to all the out of towners have a safe drive uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SEE EVERYONE THERE STOP BY OUR BOOTH & SAY HELLO


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "1"</span>


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

one more day :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 28 2011, 07:03 AM~20646023
> *Yup one more day. Here is the map once again to help you for guidance. Registration will be open on the WEST side of the campus. All of you that are traveling from long distance and short distance please drive carefully and have a safe trip. Once again thank you for the support that gives us thrive to continue to do what we do. See you Sunday! :wave:
> </span>
> 
> ...


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ANY BODY MEETING UP IN STOCKTON TO ROLL .. I HEARD SOME FRIENDS ARE MEETIN AT THE SHELL ON HAMMER LN AND 99 AT 8 30


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

So where do people park that are going to see? I dont see anything on the map about it... 

And will there be officers riding around making all cars are safe in the parking lot?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you should know that lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

24 hours to go :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DAMMM I THOUGHT IT WAS TODAY I WAS FIRST IN LINE..... GOT UP EARLY 4 NOTHING... :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid coils in the house with parts coil dumps motors gears blocks tanks slow downs fitting check valves solnoids lowrider videos stickers adex adex candles cly. 9 wire switches seals switch handles switch ext. come by the koolaid booth see the there koolaid :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid 1 323 864 5050 if need something before I leave L.A. call me


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 28 2011, 09:58 AM~20646414
> *you should know that lol
> *


Yea i should but things still happen... but yea im sure it'll be good..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 10:15 AM~20646484
> *Yea i should but things still happen... but yea im sure it'll be good..
> *


  see u there bro


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 28 2011, 10:42 AM~20646638
> * see u there bro
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 28 2011, 08:03 AM~20646023
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>COUNT DOWN! "1"</span>
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I said the hell with It I smashed out last night got Nokturnal with it woke up in Modesto


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

how much to enter ur car? will there be a 70's original class?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ALMOST TIME!!!!!! THE REGAL IS ALL READY hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: evrey one have a very enjoyable safe trip


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20647212
> *how much to enter ur car? will there be a 70's original class?
> *


25 bucks and if they dont got your class they will make one


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el monte 77_@May 28 2011, 01:11 PM~20647380
> *25 bucks and if they dont got your class they will make one
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Just arrived in Sacramento and already settled in @ my hotel just got car fully detailed and just waiting on for tomorrow move-in time. PADRINOS C.C. will definitely be in the house representing. Lovely day here in the (916)!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+May 28 2011, 11:36 AM~20647212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 makes a class though


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

Limited cc on the road to sac town


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20647484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !!! THATS WHATS UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its f'n raining... wtf!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 02:01 PM~20647585
> *Its f'n raining... wtf!!
> *


x2


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20647484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... cant wait to see this...


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20647585
> *Its f'n raining... wtf!!
> *


X95


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 03:08 PM~20647608
> *Nice... cant wait to see this...
> *


Thanks homie stop by and say waz up


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Sundance time homies


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 12:38 PM~20647484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam props for da limited homies long drive man I thought 30 min was far when u didn't show up for easter.  :uh:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 02:17 PM~20647651
> *Thanks homie stop by and say waz up
> *


I will bro...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt for the socios family exepto el pinche raider :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 28 2011, 01:20 PM~20647668
> *Sundance time homies
> *



:biggrin: 

Here is an update with the weather.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 28 2011, 01:56 PM~20647800
> *ttt for the socios family exepto el pinche raider :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *



:roflmao: 

See you guys on Sunday..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so if there isnt 3 of a kind there cant be a class for it?

what time should you show up if u want to enter your car?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 28 2011, 02:24 PM~20647876
> *so if there isnt 3 of a kind there cant be a class for it?
> 
> what time should you show up if u want to enter your car?
> *


That is correct and if you want to enter the car Registration is from 7 to 11


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

SUN IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :bowrofl:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

rain go away!!!!! :dunno: thought there was suppose to be no rain over here in sacramento.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

x2 on the fukin rain. im by downtown its still drizzling over here. already got everything detailed just need to wax and im done. rain needs to go away :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 02:01 PM~20647585
> *Its f'n raining... wtf!!
> *


Is it gonna rain tomorrow? 



Rain in may ? Da Rapture is true


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2011, 04:26 PM~20648097
> *Is it gonna rain tomorrow?
> Rain in may ? Da Rapture is true
> *


Its not supposed to but.. this weather is all fucked up... it wasnt supposed to rain at all today... idk what happening... sucks though... especially for those traveling out of town... be safe gente..


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20647484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

So is tha show goin on rain or shine?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 28 2011, 05:04 PM~20648247
> *So is tha show goin on rain or shine?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Coo i b headin out there in da mornin :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 28 2011, 05:26 PM~20648342
> *Coo i b headin out there in da mornin :biggrin:
> *


have a safe trip


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck the rain! We will b there!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 28 2011, 05:31 PM~20648361
> *Fuck the rain! We will b there!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20648361
> *Fuck the rain! We will b there!!
> *


Yup that y i wanted to now rain or shine cuz i rolling reguardless since it happenin reguardless


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 28 2011, 05:31 PM~20648361
> *Fuck the rain! We will b there!!
> *


now thats a true rider :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 28 2011, 05:35 PM~20648376
> *now thats a true rider  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...............*
:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Guess I am going to hold down the fort and stay if truly this show is going to happen. It's pouring pretty hard now 6pm and it hasn't stopped. I checked the weather and it says 74 degrees I really hope so for this show and for everyone that came so far away. :worship: PLease rain go away :worship: :worship: :dunno: hope this works!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen da news , what do they say


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2011, 05:07 PM~20648476
> *Has anyone seen da news , what do they say
> *


Yo Tito it's your boy Alex from the old school Low Vintage C.C. I just checked the news and it says 75 degrees tomorrow :dunno: I really hope so


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Gotta have faith bro... it will be good tomorrow...


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 28 2011, 05:12 PM~20648499
> *Gotta have faith bro... it will be good tomorrow...
> *


I am so tryin hard to have faith. Rain or no rain I am there with all my boy's from PADRINOS C.C. c u in a few hours homie drive safely and careful with them wet roads.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

itll be okay stop worrying :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

what da hell WAS TRYIN TO PUT MY RIDE BACK TOGETHER but ole mother hater sent rain


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)

it stopped raning where im at (30miles north of sac) that should be all the rain, 75 deegres for tomarrow with a lil brez :x: :x: :x:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

How much to register for bikes?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

we have rain and thay say snow but that dont stop us TTT :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

WONT RAIN SEE U GUYS THERE uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@May 28 2011, 06:11 PM~20648496
> *Yo Tito it's your boy Alex from the old school Low Vintage C.C. I just checked the news and it says 75 degrees tomorrow :dunno: I really hope so
> *


What up bro , yeah I'm off work at 4 then be at da show by 9 

just hope there is no rain


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok the sun is slowly peekin back out. good shit..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

The rain already quit, should be all good


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rain or shine the FUNK is already in sac


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle+May 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20648361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain is gone now...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like its going to be very sunny for the rest of the day out here in woodland it is very nice and sunny :biggrin: also dont see any clouds in sight :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 28 2011, 05:20 PM~20648549
> *what da hell  WAS TRYIN TO PUT MY RIDE BACK TOGETHER  but ole mother hater sent rain
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er+May 28 2011, 05:38 PM~20648631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58+May 28 2011, 06:18 PM~20648813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, same here in Sac...i even hear the birds singing LOL...it's going to be all good tomorrow nice and fresh. :cheesy:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

same here lisset very beutiful here cant wait for tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 28 2011, 06:30 PM~20648884
> *same here lisset very beutiful here cant wait for tomorow :biggrin:
> *



 Make sure you rest tonight going to be a busy morning for everyone... :cheesy:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20648893
> *  Make sure you rest tonight going to be a busy morning for everyone... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

going to sleep early tonight going to be there very early :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Limited already here kick'n it!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EVIL THREAT READY FOR TOMORROW SNOWING OR RAIN ING WE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

clearin up here in manteca.. should be all good for tomorrow!!! not too far along now!!!!! cant wait to she some cars hop!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW WASHING UP THE RIDES!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

big gato gee n lo*lystics ready to roll :biggrin: the weather shud be all good!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Individuals SJ gonna kill it tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: 
LAST MINUTE ADJUSTMENTS ON ON STUFF GETTING DONE AS WE SPEAK!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut time is the hop?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20649134
> *wut time is the hop?
> *


Around 1:30 or 2:00


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin: W :biggrin: e will see you in the morning!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: lets do this


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright everybody it looks like the weather will be on our side :x: so to all , have a safe trip and see you all in the morning  Rain or shine its going down


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20649267
> *Alright everybody it looks like the weather will be on our side :x: so to all , have a safe trip and see you all in the morning   Rain or shine its going down
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Wish I knew how to post pics, Lifes Finest is over here at americcas best value inn bbq'n and wiping down the cars


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hno:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow morning. Don't party too hard tonight we gotta be up bright and early!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@May 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20649350
> *Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow morning.  Don't party too hard tonight we gotta be up bright and early!
> *


 :0 good thing i stay around the block.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@May 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20649350
> *Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow morning.  Don't party too hard tonight we gotta be up bright and early!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE......


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 28 2011, 08:22 PM~20649092
> *Individuals SJ gonna kill it tomorrow! :thumbsup:
> *


The "I" is gonna rock the house.. cant wait to meet with em.... :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

Much love to chino and bub
Dinner waz the bomb thank u q


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Is it ok if my son brings his lowrider bike. Dnt wanna inter it jus to ride?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20649619
> *Much love to chino and bub
> Dinner waz the bomb thank u q
> *


  FOOD WAS BOMB HUH!! SEE U GUYS TOMORROW HOMIE...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:cheesy: almost time :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Wat time is setup at?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@May 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20649840
> *Wat time is setup at?
> *


7 a.m to 11 a.m


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 28 2011, 10:35 PM~20649647
> *Is it ok if my son brings his lowrider bike.  Dnt wanna inter it jus to ride?
> *


Its no problem homie.


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2011, 10:41 PM~20649870
> *Its no problem homie.
> *



Gracias homie. Hope u at gate so ino1 trips.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

going to sleep now see evrey one tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

It's raining again  :angry:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

just got back from tracy and its all clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gettin up in four hours be on our way :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angry: im still at work , but should be there at 9 am


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Saludos Desde Tejaztlan.Prophecy will be in the House in 2012. got alot going on this yr to make it out there.This is a GREAT Show.Familia had a Blast last time out there. Great Job Socios. an Invitation is on it's way For The Socios Familia.

]


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

This weather is a trip out here... :dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:squint: 
DAM!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Its Showtime!!!!!! we are heading out see you homies in a lil bit weather is good :cheesy:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

ITS ON ........ :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ON THE WAY


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@May 29 2011, 03:57 AM~20650355
> *ITS ON ........ :h5:
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

JUST LOOK'D OUTSIDE,NUTH'N BUT SUNSHINE HERE... IM ON 47TH AVE 3MILES FROM THE SHOW! TIRED AS HELL BUT FEEL'N GOOD! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
HOPOE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE TRIP AND FOR THE ONES THAT HAVENT LEFT U TOO,DRIVE SAFE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7am and we got over 50 cars in line already. Not a cloud in site. :biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

SUNNY skies here in San Jo..... see u folks soon.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i should be there by 10:30 to register the car. just doing some last minute clean ups...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2011, 05:57 AM~20650576
> *7am and we got over 50 cars in line already. Not a cloud in site.  :biggrin:
> *


is it canopy weather?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fresno Classics running late due to trailer problem, looks like we won't b there until 11am... will we still b let in?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@May 29 2011, 08:04 AM~20650823
> *Fresno Classics running late due to trailer problem, looks like we won't b there until 11am... will we still b let in?
> *


Registration is from 7a.m. to 12p.m.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 29 2011, 08:02 AM~20650812
> *is it canopy weather?
> *


Is a little windy right now but nothing is blowing over yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@May 29 2011, 08:04 AM~20650823
> *Fresno Classics running late due to trailer problem, looks like we won't b there until 11am... will we still b let in?
> *


Give me a call if you guys are running really late. Otherwise you guys will be alright. 916-346-0403. Raul


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Any gt cars in yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 29 2011, 10:35 AM~20651296
> *Any gt cars in yet?
> *


Yup, they came in a while ago.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice breezy weather... heading out in a few... where do we enter to park at? Where the cars enter for the show? Or at the front entrance at the lights?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

post um up , any videos of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575929


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It was coo... saw a lot of coo peeps..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20647484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the ride... fuckin tight bro... was walking around looking for a limited c.c. t-shirt to introduce myself and didnt see ya... next time bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 29 2011, 04:12 PM~20652556
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW IT WAS OFF THE HOOK... :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :420:
> *


X2


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Socios on another good show! Each year keeps getting better and better can't wait till next year.


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO MARK, WHO DROVE FROM RANCHO CUCAMUNGA, ON 13s AND A POWER GLIDE


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CAR CLUB WANT TO thank you SOCIOS car club had a good time and a great show like oways TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks 4 a Good Show Homies 
The FAMILY FIRST CREW had a BLAST like always


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

Had a Coo time! Good turn out, great way too start the summer.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*It was a good show well worth the trip. Much props to Lisset and the SOCIOS CREW. and a special thanks to El Raider for the VIP treatment. TRAFFIC was in the house.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

great show, thanks to those who put it on. cant wait for next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great show as always. Good start to the summer


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SJDEUCE said:


>


* thanks for the pics*


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

good show!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

We had some car troubles, Thanks for holding the gates open and waiting for us. GREAT show, HATS OFF to the Socios Car Club


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Come on any more pics


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Bad ass show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THANKS TO SOCIOS FOR A GREAT SHOW AGAIN - IT IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER



ALSO THANKS EL FAIDER FOR YOUR HELP BROTHER:h5::x:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


USO from OR reppin big USO


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Come on any more pics


 x100 let me see what i missed out on fellas!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thank you Socios! You guys always have the best show


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

This new format sucks,, how the hell you post pics??


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT....lots of Bad Azz rides......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:thanks for a great show...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, vendors, judges, magazines, fotographers, models and spectators for the great support on our 9th Annual car show. 

we had 654 entries this show keeps getting better and better but we tried our best to make sure every one goes home happy.

I also want to mention that FAMILY FIRST and NOKTURNAL both had most members with 29 entries after talking to both clubs they decided to have a coin toss and the winner will take the trophy. NOKTURNAL won the toss but we apreaciate both clubs for their great support.

I hope every one made it home safe and see you at our 10th Annual carshow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't get to take a pic with you :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *It was a good show well worth the trip. Much props to Lisset and the SOCIOS CREW. and a special thanks to El Raider for the VIP treatment. TRAFFIC was in the house.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thx for the support Mark and TRAFFIC glad you and the Familia made it home safe and I will see you guys at your show.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS SOCIOS AGAIN FOR A GREAT TIME!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


> We had some car troubles, Thanks for holding the gates open and waiting for us. GREAT show, HATS OFF to the Socios Car Club


 

glad you made it to the show and thx for the support


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE USO'S


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE LOCAL CLUBS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> THANKS TO SOCIOS FOR A GREAT SHOW AGAIN - IT IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO THANKS EL FAIDER FOR YOUR HELP BROTHER:h5::x:


 
any time BIG PUTO and thx for the support BLVD KINGS


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, vendors, judges, magazines, fotographers, models and spectators for the great support on our 9th Annual car show.
> 
> we had 654 entries this show keeps getting better and better but we tried our best to make sure every one goes home happy.
> 
> ...


Whats sup Jesse

It was great to see you and the Famalia at the show. Once again thanks to Socios C.C for throwing a great show for the books of 2011. The family and I had a great time seeing all the families and friends out at the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for a good show had a good time see u at the next one


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

SJDEUCE said:


>


:barf:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NOKNORCALI said:


> Whats sup Jesse
> 
> It was great to see you and the Famalia at the show. Once again thanks to Socios C.C for throwing a great show for the books of 2011. The family and I had a great time seeing all the families and friends out at the show. :thumbsup:


same here homie glas you and the familia enjoyed the show and thx for the support


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

www.missdarlingdanika.com

facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DarlingDanika said:


> www.missdarlingdanika.com
> 
> facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts


 

just beutiful thx for the support


I didn't get a chance to take a pic wit you:tears::tears:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for a good show had a good time see u at the next one


nice meeting up with you bro... hope u had a safe trip home... ur caddy blew me away.. :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, vendors, judges, magazines, fotographers, models and spectators for the great support on our 9th Annual car show.
> 
> we had 654 entries this show keeps getting better and better but we tried our best to make sure every one goes home happy.
> 
> ...


 Wats up bro. Its was a bad ass show we had lots of fun and we had a good time with ur fam thanks bro


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro it was koo meting u to


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> just beutiful thx for the support
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to take a pic wit you:tears::tears:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> just beutiful thx for the support
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to take a pic wit you:tears::tears:



Bummer..... Lucky for us there is always next year! (or we can make it up at the next show!)


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Great show as always. The competition was real high this year.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

*Lo*lystics had a blast*

We had a great time out there, :thumbsup: to the SOCIOS for putting something together for all of us to enjoy 9 years straight!! We know how much hard work and dedication it takes and all of us appreciate what your club does for the community! Stay up my homies, VIVA los SOCIOS :thumbsup: See you at #10!  It was koo to see so many familiar faces and catch up wit so many riders :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ogbrkboy said:


> We had a great time out there, :thumbsup: to the SOCIOS for putting something together for all of us to enjoy 9 years straight!! We know how much hard work and dedication it takes and all of us appreciate what your club does for the community! Stay up my homies, VIVA los SOCIOS :thumbsup: See you at #10!  It was koo to see so many familiar faces and catch up wit so many riders :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SHOW THE HOMIES FROM LIMITED SOME LOVE,REAL GOOD PEOPLE!:angel:




C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> Over the memorial day weekend me n some of the club members went to the socios car show in sacramento and overall it was a nice weekend the boys fcom USO open there doors for us LIMITED members but on our way home we suffered a traggedy we had a blow out on my truck that I was was towing my friends rambos big body we lost control the truck flipped n my compadres girlfriend past away in the accident scene it was the hardest moments we've had since the accident this happened on the 5 south at merced county she was BABYSHACKS girlfriend here on lil.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SJDEUCE said:


> :thumbsup:


Good seeing you homie!! Keep it live in San Jo homie! See you at Boulevard Nights again if all goes well.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

bub916 said:


> SHOW THE HOMIES FROM LIMITED SOME LOVE,REAL GOOD PEOPLE!:angel:


I FEEL FOR THEM, I HAD A CHANCE TO SHAKE HANDS WITH ONE OF THEM NOT SURE WHO OUT OF THE THEM, REAL FRIENDLY PEOPLE, THEY MADE THE TRIP TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW, CONDOLENCES AND RESPECTS FROM GOODTIMES CAR CLUB:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Socios put on another GREAT SHOW! Thanks for kickin' off the summer... TTT!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~JALISCO~ said:


> I FEEL FOR THEM, I HAD A CHANCE TO SHAKE HANDS WITH ONE OF THEM NOT SURE WHO OUT OF THE THEM, REAL FRIENDLY PEOPLE, THEY MADE THE TRIP TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW, CONDOLENCES AND RESPECTS FROM GOODTIMES CAR CLUB:angel::angel::angel:


 looked like alot of fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

our condolences and respect to BABYSHACKS from LIMITED car club we are sorry to hear about your lost and I know that nothing I say or do can bring your girfriend back but if there's anything you need please let us know from all of us Socios


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Very sad news. I just caught that. RIP and sincere condolences to the familia.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for such a great show


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, vendors, judges, magazines, fotographers, models and spectators for the great support on our 9th Annual car show.
> 
> we had 654 entries this show keeps getting better and better but we tried our best to make sure every one goes home happy.
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Where the pics?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I WANA KNOW WHO PLACED IN THE 60-64 CONVERT CATEGORYS, ANYONE KNOW? :dunno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *C.E.O of LIMITED*
> Over the memorial day weekend me n some of the club members went to the socios car show in sacramento and overall it was a nice weekend the boys fcom USO open there doors for us LIMITED members but on our way home we suffered a traggedy we had a blow out on my truck that I was was towing my friends rambos big body we lost control the truck flipped n my compadres girlfriend past away in the accident scene it was the hardest moments we've had since the accident this happened on the 5 south at merced county she was BABYSHACKS girlfriend here on lil.


*SORRY FOR THE FAMILY AND YOUR CLUBS LOSS ME AND THE FAMILY FIRST CREW SEND ARE CONDOLENCES,PRAYERS ,AND RESPECT*
:angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

trying to master this new website lol how do you load up pics???????????????


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> trying to master this new website lol how do you load up pics???????????????


X2


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> X2


How did you do at the show? What class they put you in? I was on call all weekend with nobody to cover me if I got called in. Sucked but It looks like it was a bad ass show.
Alex


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

From the lo*lystics thanks for a great show and our prayers go out to the limited c.c for their lost


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Woodland september 25,2011* lowrider magazine tour 2011*

*Our condolences go out to limited cc..!!!
If anyone has any information where we could give a donation to help there family in this difficult time.
*


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

OK IT LOOKS LIKE I CAN DO A CAR WASH IN MANTECA CA AT THE MIDAS IN MANTECA MY BOY IS MANGER ILL BE OUT THERE FROM 9 TO 8PM BUT I WILL NEED HELP WASHING CARS.................... 1412 West Yosemite Avenue
Manteca, CA 95336
PM ME FOR MOR INFO​


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> trying to master this new website lol how do you load up pics???????????????


the old way imageshack!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bub916 said:


> I WANA KNOW WHO PLACED IN THE 60-64 CONVERT CATEGORYS, ANYONE KNOW? :dunno:


What up Bub.. it was tough out there in that category wit all them banging ass rags.. Max was putting it down, Bloody Mary was in it to win it.. I ended up wit 2nd in street n I'm happy that i placed.. The rag 60-64 category aint no joke!


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

Evil threat family would like to send their condolences to Babyshacks family. Sorry for your loss our prayers are with you.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> the old way imageshack!!


that suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss cus I can't those websites here at work chingao:ugh::ugh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up bro. Its was a bad ass show we had lots of fun and we had a good time with ur fam thanks bro


same here bro glad you all made it home safe see you at the next show.


DarlingDanika said:


> Bummer..... Lucky for us there is always next year! (or we can make it up at the next show!)


now I'm happy


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/SociosCarShowConsumnesRiverCollege5292011# <-----click to view one bad ass car show thrown by SOCIOS car club. Enjoy


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

IM REALLY HATIN THIS NEW LAY-OUT FOR LIL....ANYWAYS SHOW WAS COO ASS HELL. THANKS SOCIOS CC. IT JUST KEEPS GETTIN BETTER N BETTER. AND BEST OF ALL ITS FREE...


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

bub916 said:


> SHOW THE HOMIES FROM LIMITED SOME LOVE,REAL GOOD PEOPLE!:angel:


Our deepest prayers go out to you and your family. Please take care.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *C.E.O of LIMITED*  
Over the memorial day weekend me n some of the club members went to the socios car show in sacramento and overall it was a nice weekend the boys fcom USO open there doors for us LIMITED members but on our way home we suffered a traggedy we had a blow out on my truck that I was was towing my friends rambos big body we lost control the truck flipped n my compadres girlfriend past away in the accident scene it was the hardest moments we've had since the accident this happened on the 5 south at merced county she was BABYSHACKS girlfriend here on lil.

*Sorry to hear about the traggedy on your way home Limited C.C My prayers go out to all members and for the family's.*:angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*ha ha*



el raider said:


> trying to master this new website lol how do you load up pics???????????????


 
ask a niner.....lol nice meeting thee wifey.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*SOCIOS car club would like to thank all of the participants that attended our 9th Annual Car show. We appreciate your support and dedication you give to our show each year. Every year we look forward to the participants that come and show their support. It’s beautiful to see at the registration line babies and little ones experiencing what a beautiful thing we do. It’s amazing to see how far people travel with their children and family to be part of our event and it makes me feel so proud to be part of a movement that benefits all.*

*Special thanks to all of the SOCIOS for always giving 110% the day of the show, it’s very transparent to see your hard work. I am so proud to say that we are 10 years strong and proving that we can accomplish anything. Thank you once again!*

*Next year will be our 10 year CAR SHOW anniversary so you know that we have something special planned for everyone to celebrate with us 10 years of car shows for the community….*

*Paz y Amor*
*Lisset Mijares *


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry limented family an especial your compa rip heaven got a new angel from destination family


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *It was a good show well worth the trip. Much props to Lisset and the SOCIOS CREW. and a special thanks to El Raider for the VIP treatment. TRAFFIC was in the house.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*Hello Mark, it was great meeting you. Thank you for your support and I am still floored to see that you drove your sickkkk ride all the way to Sacramento...much respect and admiration. I hope one day I am able to do the same and just go for the drive. *
*I hope you had a safe trip back and hope you will return to Sacramento again. :wave:*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest lineup


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

ogbrkboy said:


> We had a great time out there, :thumbsup: to the SOCIOS for putting something together for all of us to enjoy 9 years straight!! We know how much hard work and dedication it takes and all of us appreciate what your club does for the community! Stay up my homies, VIVA los SOCIOS :thumbsup: See you at #10!  It was koo to see so many familiar faces and catch up wit so many riders :biggrin:


 
Thank you Nono...



bub916 said:


> SHOW THE HOMIES FROM LIMITED SOME LOVE,REAL GOOD PEOPLE!:angel:




I know I feel horrible for this horrific tragedy...my prayers go to their families for their lost.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

OUR PRAYER GO OUT TO U AND THE FAMILY MEMBERS .....:angel::angel:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Manuel said:


> ask a niner.....lol nice meeting thee wifey.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *SOCIOS car club would like to thank all of the participants that attended our 9th Annual Car show. We appreciate your support and dedication you give to our show each year. Every year we look forward to the participants that come and show their support. It’s beautiful to see at the registration line babies and little ones experiencing what a beautiful thing we do. It’s amazing to see how far people travel with their children and family to be part of our event and it makes me feel so proud to be part of a movement that benefits all.*
> 
> *Special thanks to all of the SOCIOS for always giving 110% the day of the show, it’s very transparent to see your hard work. I am so proud to say that we are 10 years strong and proving that we can accomplish anything. Thank you once again!*
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

YOU POST THE Same way just use photobucket


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

red63rag said:


>


 very clean....


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

HAD A GOOD TIME...NICE SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a great time at the show met some new friends big ups :thumbsup: to SOCIOS CC the show was great and will be back next year! Badass rides all over that parking lot TTT!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

badd ass show homies weLL worth the drive from SILETZ,OREGON TUF E NUF CUSTOMS was in the house glad all the FRESNO MEMBERS made it out there my 1st cali show since i moved outta cali ill be back next year fo sho its the only mandatory show our club has 1 TUF 62 WILL MAKE THE 16 HOUR TRIP NEXT YEAR on the way home i seen that other car that came from oregon may be next year we can roll up duce duce deep post pics later


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, vendors, *judges*, magazines, fotographers, models and spectators for the great support on our 9th Annual car show.
> 
> we had 654 entries this show keeps getting better and better but we tried our best to make sure every one goes home happy.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Still waiting on my check!!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

ME AND THE HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME......


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

I CANT BELIEVE NO ONE POSTED PICS OF THIS BAD ASS 62


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *SOCIOS car club would like to thank all of the participants that attended our 9th Annual Car show. We appreciate your support and dedication you give to our show each year. Every year we look forward to the participants that come and show their support. It’s beautiful to see at the registration line babies and little ones experiencing what a beautiful thing we do. It’s amazing to see how far people travel with their children and family to be part of our event and it makes me feel so proud to be part of a movement that benefits all.*
> 
> *Special thanks to all of the SOCIOS for always giving 110% the day of the show, it’s very transparent to see your hard work. I am so proud to say that we are 10 years strong and proving that we can accomplish anything. Thank you once again!*
> 
> ...


gracias for another firme show ,it was good to see all da jente having a good time,n from all over aztlan specially those who do sum real traveling its been awhile since i drove far for a show but im motovated now!the competition was tuff n congrats to all those who came up with trophys :thumbsup: gracias for kicikng off da summer (SOCIOS) NOW LET'S RIDE! SHAAAAAAU! SIEMPRE TUS HOMEBOYS LO*LYSTICS LOW RIDER CLUB NOR*CAL


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ohh damn easy as hell to post pics right click copy paste oh damn it e z


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

does any one know who took 1st in 60 -64 full custom


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *SOCIOS car club would like to thank all of the participants that attended our 9th Annual Car show. We appreciate your support and dedication you give to our show each year. Every year we look forward to the participants that come and show their support. It’s beautiful to see at the registration line babies and little ones experiencing what a beautiful thing we do. It’s amazing to see how far people travel with their children and family to be part of our event and it makes me feel so proud to be part of a movement that benefits all.*
> 
> *Special thanks to all of the SOCIOS for always giving 110% the day of the show, it’s very transparent to see your hard work. I am so proud to say that we are 10 years strong and proving that we can accomplish anything. Thank you once again!*
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> I CANT BELIEVE NO ONE POSTED PICS OF THIS BAD ASS 62


Painter Sal Manzano...one of the best ever!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Great Job Socio's.....Final Chapter had a great time....and can't wait until next year!:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Great turnout...alotta nice rides....had a cool time....:wave:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Big props to all the socios family that shit was off the hook


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lowriderlobo said:


>


man the yellow cutlass is a mean car dancer.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics i took.















































































more pics http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk190/jadealba/?start=0.


----------



## Assassin408 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://http://youtu.be/jio4zbt0axU


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a blast even won 2nd place didnt expect that an man thats crazy about the guys from limited they stayed at the same hotel as us,it must have happened right after we seen them on the freeway me an my club send or condolances to you an yours.cause that could have been any one of us that traveled out there.


----------



## Assassin408 (Mar 13, 2011)

Check Out The Video Of Nate's 78 Paris "Just Got Paid" Done By 4zero8customs


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *Hello Mark, it was great meeting you. Thank you for your support and I am still floored to see that you drove your sickkkk ride all the way to Sacramento...much respect and admiration. I hope one day I am able to do the same and just go for the drive. *
> *I hope you had a safe trip back and hope you will return to Sacramento again. :wave:*


*IT WAS A PLEASURE GOING TO THE SHOW REALLY ENJOYED IT FELT GOOD TO DRIVE IT OVER THERE AND BACK. HERE'S SOME PICS ON OUR WAY BACK:wave:*


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *C.E.O of LIMITED*  
Over the memorial day weekend me n some of the club members went to the socios car show in sacramento and overall it was a nice weekend the boys fcom USO open there doors for us LIMITED members but on our way home we suffered a traggedy we had a blow out on my truck that I was was towing my friends rambos big body we lost control the truck flipped n my compadres girlfriend past away in the accident scene it was the hardest moments we've had since the accident this happened on the 5 south at merced county she was BABYSHACKS girlfriend here on lil.

Sorry to hear what has happened. Our prayers go out to you and your Family's :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Wish I could have made it  looks like I missed a good one


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

We had a really good time this year! the show keeps getting bigger and better and the weather was perfect last year was dam hot i say:rofl: thank you again Gabe for the call last night. were always there to support your club thank you again. see you guys next year on the 10th year show! JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Well another show has past and I would like to thank everyone that participated in making this show our biggest one yet,and when I mean "our" I mean all of you and all of the Socios, that made this show possible. We had all kinds of lowriders from So Cal all the way up to Oregon and Nevada.I appreciate every one of you:cheesy: This show proves that we can all come together just like the old school days, that you hear the OG lowriders talk about. This is our time to lowride and we are proving it. So once again thanks and we will see you one more time at the Socios 10th Annual Car Show


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn i missed a good show...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

My condolences go out to the Family and friends of the girl that was in the accident .:angel: I am deeply saddened by your loss. Our club will be making a donation for funeral expenses as well as other clubs .


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Our prayers go out to limtied car club sorry for your loss my god be with all of you! From just rollin car club sacramento,ca


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Well another show has past and I would like to thank everyone that participated in making this show our biggest one yet,and when I mean "our" I mean all of you and all of the Socios, that made this show possible. We had all kinds of lowriders from So Cal all the way up to Oregon and Nevada.I appreciate every one of you:cheesy: This show proves that we can all come together just like the old school days, that you hear the OG lowriders talk about. This is our time to lowride and we are proving it. So once again thanks and we will see you one more time at the Socios 10th Annual Car Show


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I wana thank each n one of you that have showed us respect and gave us their prayers. Thaks to Gabe n Lisette for reaching out to our family n to all the car clubs that are helpingout with your donations


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Heartbreaking that such a good day can have such a bad ending. Grinders car club will all be sending our prayers your way... much love


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...82004972173_1306552372_32452294_4465717_n.jpg

Grinders and Relentless! What!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

bad azz show glad i was able top meet gabe cool ass dude thanks for ride in back of the cart lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

EL SOCIO said:


> My condolences go out to the Family and friends of the girl that was in the accident .:angel: I am deeply saddened by your loss. Our club will be making a donation for funeral expenses as well as other clubs .


:angel:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

EL SOCIO said:


> Well another show has past and I would like to thank everyone that participated in making this show our biggest one yet,and when I mean "our" I mean all of you and all of the Socios, that made this show possible. We had all kinds of lowriders from So Cal all the way up to Oregon and Nevada.I appreciate every one of you:cheesy: This show proves that we can all come together just like the old school days, that you hear the OG lowriders talk about. This is our time to lowride and we are proving it. So once again thanks and we will see you one more time at the Socios 10th Annual Car Show


 :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

bub916 said:


> I WANA KNOW WHO PLACED IN THE 60-64 CONVERT CATEGORYS, ANYONE KNOW? :dunno:


 
60-64 custom convert
1st trino 
2nd 63 from lux
3rd ???

and 60-64 street convert
????

:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## real68chevy (May 21, 2007)

TO GABE N LISSET N SOCIOS C.C. ANOTHER GOOD SHOW AN TO LIMITED C.C. OUR PRAYS GO OUT TO U AN UR FAMILY MUCH LOVE PREMACY C.C.:angel::angel:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

On behalf of STYLISTICS car club we give our prayers out to limited c.c....sorry for your loss R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*MUCH RESPECT TO THIS TRUE LOWRIDER!!!*

:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship::rimshot:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *IT WAS A PLEASURE GOING TO THE SHOW REALLY ENJOYED IT FELT GOOD TO DRIVE IT OVER THERE AND BACK. HERE'S SOME PICS ON OUR WAY BACK:wave:*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BADDDDD!!!! MOFO!!


----------



## 02YuNali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/yzLhLqQH87Y


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go




>


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

pics and vids are tight Socios. oohhhweee "just got paid" str8 baller


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

dam not one pic of our cars dam not a single pic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx every one for sharing the pics cus I did't take any and also thx every one for the great comments hope to see you all at our 10th Annual


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> dam not one pic of our cars dam not a single pic



i got them Lee but they on facebook.. to much trouble to uplaod and post a lil..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*thanks*



EL SOCIO said:


> My condolences go out to the Family and friends of the girl that was in the accident .:angel: I am deeply saddened by your loss. Our club will be making a donation for funeral expenses as well as other clubs .


 
thats showing alot of class socios ....much love


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

lethalsdaname said:


>


that a lethal pair of lincolns right there:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I want to sorry for the loss of one of Limited car club Wife much luv and respect


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Great show guys....hats off to all the Socios members for putting on a great show, I'm glad to see this show getting bigger and bigger each and every year


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lethalsdaname said:


> dam not one pic of our cars dam not a single pic


I KNOW HUH!!! THATS MESSED UP,THERE WAS NONE OF MINE EITHER...:roflmao: JK HOMIE.. SURE THERE'S SOME OUT THERE SOMEWHERE! SHOULD OF PULLED IN THE PITT,THEN THERE WOULD OF BEEN PICS AND VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> I CANT BELIEVE NO ONE POSTED PICS OF THIS BAD ASS 62


 :wow:
Anyone got more pics of this deuce???


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Who wan the 90 lux customs 1st 2st


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> BADDDDD!!!! MOFO!!


  thanks Jose! Hopefully next year I can get judged. All the work to bust it out at this car show, and then they lose my paper with my score on it


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> thanks Jose! Hopefully next year I can get judged. All the work to bust it out at this car show, and then they lose my paper with my score on it


uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> thanks Jose! Hopefully next year I can get judged. All the work to bust it out at this car show, and then they lose my paper with my score on it


 

 damn, nate serious bro ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sorry to here of the loss from limited c.c. our prayers go out to all. may she rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Suicydal65 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> damn, nate serious bro ?


:yessad: yeah didnt place. The car was judged had a sticker on the window and everything. After the awards were called charles hit them up about me not getting an award they said the never seen my paper work . Atleast i got my reg $ back.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Who wan the 90 lux customs 1st 2st


not you lol:rofl:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :yessad: yeah didnt place. The car was judged had a sticker on the window and everything. After the awards were called charles hit them up about me not getting an award they said the never seen my paper work . Atleast i got my reg $ back.


 heard that happend to a couple people


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :yessad: yeah didnt place. The car was judged had a sticker on the window and everything. After the awards were called charles hit them up about me not getting an award they said the never seen my paper work . Atleast i got my reg $ back.


not good, even tho they try to correct it, doesnt make up for all the hours u were at the shop late with the guys at 4zero8 trying to get to this show. not blaming the socios family. just saying, that sucks and nothing and change it. so who did win in that category?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> not you lol:rofl:


Que culero lol so kien gano way


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

HERES A FEW CLEAN LACS THAT WERE POSTED UP AT SOCIOS...:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> not you lol:rofl:


 


:roflmao::roflmao:





:0 











:wave: wats up shaggy


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up gill did not see u at the show it was a good one had a good time


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Assassin408 (Mar 13, 2011)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> not good, even tho they try to correct it, doesnt make up for all the hours u were at the shop late with the guys at 4zero8 trying to get to this show. not blaming the socios family. just saying, that sucks and nothing and change it. so who did win in that category?


:run:Yeah We Were At The Shop At Around 3 00am Then Left And Got To Sacramento At 6 00am 
It Was A Crazy Weekend


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

*Da homie adrians deuce...*



209time!!! said:


> i cant believe no one posted pics of this bad ass 62


the homie adrians deuce is up for sale on ebay right now. Anyone interested hit me up....reserve has been met at 28,500.00


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

ricardo labrador said:


> heres a few clean lacs that were posted up at socios...:thumbsup:


 nice rag lac


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

40 PACKERD nice pic's man....:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Who wan the 90 lux customs 1st 2st


No one nows?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :yessad: yeah didnt place. The car was judged had a sticker on the window and everything. After the awards were called charles hit them up about me not getting an award they said the never seen my paper work . Atleast i got my reg $ back.





poppa68_KI_4life said:


> not good, even tho they try to correct it, doesnt make up for all the hours u were at the shop late with the guys at 4zero8 trying to get to this show. not blaming the socios family. just saying, that sucks and nothing and change it. so who did win in that category?


Unfortunately not everything can run perfect, and that is one thing that is hard for me to settle with. It is upsetting to see all of your hard work not get recognized at the show. The most appropriate thing to do at the time was reimburse your entry money. Now, if you said you had a sticker on the car, then I must have overlooked a page, because all judging paperwork is complete. I hope that was not the only thing that was unfortunate and upsetting for you on Sunday. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> Unfortunately not everything can run perfect, and that is one thing that is hard for me to settle with. It is upsetting to see all of your hard work not get recognized at the show. The most appropriate thing to do at the time was reimburse your entry money. Now, if you said you had a sticker on the car, then I must have overlooked a page, because all judging paperwork is complete. I hope that was not the only thing that was unfortunate and upsetting for you on Sunday.
> 
> Thank you for your support.


 
:0...


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisette can you post who one and the categories?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

1st was the tribale patterned purple big body with the chrome suspension, not sure about 2nd



Blue94cady said:


> No one nows?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

eastbay_drop said:


> 1st was the tribale patterned purple big body with the chrome suspension, not sure about 2nd


 pics???


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> Unfortunately not everything can run perfect, and that is one thing that is hard for me to settle with. It is upsetting to see all of your hard work not get recognized at the show. The most appropriate thing to do at the time was reimburse your entry money. Now, if you said you had a sticker on the car, then I must have overlooked a page, because all judging paperwork is complete. I hope that was not the only thing that was unfortunate and upsetting for you on Sunday.
> 
> Thank you for your support.


Thanks for the call Lisset. I feel better knowing where i placed. I knew it was gonna be a great show to bust my car out at. Cant wait for the next 1


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for the call Lisset. I feel better knowing where i placed. I knew it was gonna be a great show to bust my car out at. Cant wait for the next 1


I'm glad things worked out. you got a nice ride.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

on the way to show mashing!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

srt1 said:


> pics???


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Que culero lol so kien gano way


puro pedo bro no se wey I was guarding the gates for most of the trophy ceromony


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> puro pedo bro no se wey I was guarding the gates for most of the trophy ceromony


Orale chido gracias como va tu 64?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IF THERE'S ANYONE THAT WANTS TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES FROM LIMITEDcc PLEASE CALL CHINO/JASON (916)346-0020 COULD REALLY USE A LIL HELP TODAY!,WERE GOING DOWN TO PICK UP THE CARS INVOLVED IN THE WRECK... AND THEY WANT HIM TO PAY THE TOW FEE PLUS THE DAYS IT WAS AT THE STORAGE YARD..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Orale chido gracias como va tu 64?


nomas te puedo decir q me arrepiento de aver hecho ese trato, pinche carro nomas esta hecho pedasos


----------



## 52slam (Jun 2, 2011)

it was a sick show.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK & GET'S BETTA EVERY YEAR ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chonga said:


> THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK & GET'S BETTA EVERY YEAR ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/SociosCarShowConsumnesRiverCollege5292011# <-----click to view one bad ass car show thrown by SOCIOS car club. Enjoy


 great pics sir lexxx great show badd ass rides..............


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25,2011* LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25,2011* LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

What a Great Show..... have a some pics...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/SociosCarShowConsumnesRiverCollege5292011# <-----click to view one bad ass car show thrown by SOCIOS car club. Enjoy


WASSUP BRO! I TRIED SEVERAL TIMES TO LOOK UP THIS SITE. BUT THE LINK KEEPS GIVING ME THE "PAGE CANNOT DISPLAY"ERROR MESSAGE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good turnout, wish i could have made it


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> WASSUP BRO! I TRIED SEVERAL TIMES TO LOOK UP THIS SITE. BUT THE LINK KEEPS GIVING ME THE "PAGE CANNOT DISPLAY"ERROR MESSAGE


 It's working fine I just double checked and a few of my members had no problem in viewing it------> https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexx...College5292011#


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> It's working fine I just double checked and a few of my members had no problem in viewing it------> https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexx...College5292011#


 i use google chrome, i used internet Explorer and it worked. must be the settings with google chrome. GREAT PICS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


>


Nice video


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> i use google chrome, i used internet Explorer and it worked. must be the settings with google chrome. GREAT PICS!!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::h5: Glad it finally worked and glad you like the pics. Have a lovely weekend


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

EL SOCIO said:


> Nice video


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

As many have said, and many more will be saying as the year passes.....I would like to thank SocioS CC for putting on the best show in NORCAL. You have all done so well each year that I have gone to your shows. This year was my fourth year of going to the show, and the third year i entered a car for the show.....and as I have for the last three years, I am looking foward to your 10th annual show....looking foward to the comraderie and new rides being brought out......not everyone realizes how much work it really is to put on a show of this caliper.....but we all do enjoy the outcome of all your hard work. I would like to thank each and every one of your members for the long hours and dedication that it takes to plan, setup, and finally put on the best show of the year for me. I will be back next year and hope to see the same quality of show that I know you are capable of pulling off.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

well spoken . damm next year 10 years'' strong ,keep it going 10 more years carnal.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> THE USO


Thanks for posting the pic of Shops Laggard, bro; looking good Big USO Kita. Also, nice pic of Mark's 58; he drove it all the way from LA and back without trailering it, way to go Mark. One love...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of Shops Laggard, bro; looking good Big USO Kita. Also, nice pic of Mark's 58; he drove it all the way from LA and back without trailering it, way to go Mark. One love...


 MUCH LUV USO
:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

jonmcpherson said:


> As many have said, and many more will be saying as the year passes.....I would like to thank SocioS CC for putting on the best show in NORCAL. You have all done so well each year that I have gone to your shows. This year was my fourth year of going to the show, and the third year i entered a car for the show.....and as I have for the last three years, I am looking foward to your 10th annual show....looking foward to the comraderie and new rides being brought out......not everyone realizes how much work it really is to put on a show of this caliper.....but we all do enjoy the outcome of all your hard work. I would like to thank each and every one of your members for the long hours and dedication that it takes to plan, setup, and finally put on the best show of the year for me. I will be back next year and hope to see the same quality of show that I know you are capable of pulling off.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

jonmcpherson said:


> As many have said, and many more will be saying as the year passes.....I would like to thank SocioS CC for putting on the best show in NORCAL. You have all done so well each year that I have gone to your shows. This year was my fourth year of going to the show, and the third year i entered a car for the show.....and as I have for the last three years, I am looking foward to your 10th annual show....looking foward to the comraderie and new rides being brought out......not everyone realizes how much work it really is to put on a show of this caliper.....but we all do enjoy the outcome of all your hard work. I would like to thank each and every one of your members for the long hours and dedication that it takes to plan, setup, and finally put on the best show of the year for me. I will be back next year and hope to see the same quality of show that I know you are capable of pulling off.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a pic of my car with Kita so that makes the show good for me. Not sure if my car got judged but I supported a good show and an even better club. Lookin forward to next year.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

lupe said:


> SOCIOS PINCHE OSCAR TAPASTE A RICKY DAAAMMMMM........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> MUCH LUV USO
> :thumbsup:


You also take great pics exotic rider; it was good chopping it up with you at the show. One love...


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

My Homeboy Sammy's 64. Looking Clean.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

I REALIZE THIS FOLLOWING PHOTOS ARE NOT FROM THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW BUT FIGURED ID POST THEM ANYWAYS FOR ALL TO LOOK AT.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

NICE CAMERA HOMIE AN FIRME PICS


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

rolling in to socios





















the whole family having fun


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WITH R OWN D.J 
D J TINY 
WAS IN THE MIX


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE FAMILY FIRST CREW HAD THERE OW ROW


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE WHOLE FAMILY FIRST CREW
CLUB SHOT 4 U NO WHO


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL GOOD SHOW 
THATS HOW THE FAMILY DID IT
WHOOP WHOOP 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

www.missdarlingdanika.com

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

100spokedaytonman said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THE FAMILY FIRST CREW HAD THERE OW ROW


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is some coverage of the show: http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2011/11_socios_low_ride_rudy/


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> on the way to show mashing!!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 MAN U CANT BEAT THAT.....MAN....STRAIGHT RYDER....ISNT THAT 60 VERT FULLY UNDER TOO....??????


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

michael7777 said:


>


:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

STKN209 said:


> MAN U CANT BEAT THAT.....MAN....STRAIGHT RYDER....ISNT THAT 60 VERT FULLY UNDER TOO....??????


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

jonmcpherson said:


> As many have said, and many more will be saying as the year passes.....I would like to thank SocioS CC for putting on the best show in NORCAL. You have all done so well each year that I have gone to your shows. This year was my fourth year of going to the show, and the third year i entered a car for the show.....and as I have for the last three years, I am looking foward to your 10th annual show....looking foward to the comraderie and new rides being brought out......not everyone realizes how much work it really is to put on a show of this caliper.....but we all do enjoy the outcome of all your hard work. I would like to thank each and every one of your members for the long hours and dedication that it takes to plan, setup, and finally put on the best show of the year for me. I will be back next year and hope to see the same quality of show that I know you are capable of pulling off.


 
DONT FORGET THE BEST JUDGES........................


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

michael7777 said:


>


:thumbsup::worship::fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

michael7777 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> MAN U CANT BEAT THAT.....MAN....STRAIGHT RYDER....ISNT THAT 60 VERT FULLY UNDER TOO....??????


un poquito nomas


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yank said:


> Here is some coverage of the show: http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2011/11_socios_low_ride_rudy/



Pretty cool article and selection of pictures. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Found a couple of good youtube videos from our show. Enjoy!*


----------



## Deanna brown (Jul 6, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> That's. Cool , keep it family. Bro
> 
> Don't want to give da police any reason to say anything


Hey gabe! How have you been? It's Deanna brown.. Do you remember me, lol


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

for more pics....click link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop.html


----------

